# Insane Video....



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Aside from the fact that these guys have absolutely no trail manners, this is one of the most insane videos I have ever seen.

Things to watch for:

1. The lack of trail manners. Watch #84 bully his way around several other riders.
2. The jump around the 5:20-ish mark. I thought for sure he was going to eat it and crash into the wall.
3. The way #84 "drifts" into the sharp corners.
4. The "gate pass" at the 7:00 mark...complete a-hole move.

Also note that the website alludes to the fact that this guy may be a team rider for Giant.

Enjoy...

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...eo/x2m62b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Watched the same vid and had same feeling. Rude MF's thinking that they are cool. Trail look like fun though....


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

rutkiller said:


> Aside from the fact that these guys have absolutely no trail manners, this is one of the most insane videos I have ever seen.
> 
> Things to watch for:
> 
> ...


Actually he's the founder of the Ayton-Giant team. He definitly thinks he's better than the other riders he passed, which might be true but that doesn't forgive for such rude behavior. Damn he almost knocked a guy off the cliff!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

He's French, What do you expect? 

waiting the ensuing 








of that comment


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

So much for the no-skidding trail ethics.


----------



## sumguy1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Bells. That's what those guys need, bells.
Politely saying "passe" and whistling works too. Apparently.


----------



## jhitch (Mar 28, 2008)

Watching this I am in awe of three things:

1. The riders total lack of manners and respect (for both riders and the trails).
2. The skills of the riders, they are damn fast (even if they are A-holes).
3. The trail itself, that looks really, really fun (minus the A-holes).


----------



## endohappy (Dec 4, 2006)

Announcing what side you intend to shove past, before you're actually shoving past, goes a long way - not that I condone shoving past. You could tell many of those riders would have been happy to hug one side or the other if they felt they knew which way to go. I'm surprised nobody had "words" for them at the bottom.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Seems we all agree that these guys are a-holes.

That being said, watching this video made me realize I will never have the cajones to ride like this.


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't care who you are or how fast you are. Someone stuffs me on a trail out of nowhere like that had better hope they have a good helmut on....cause they are def gonna be putting it to the test when I catch up to them at the bottom...


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

what a bunch of dicks


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yep it's rude fockers like that, that get the trails shut down for the respectable riders. Why do you think Big Bear banned [big bikes] DH rigs from the ski hill? It's not the bikes but "some" of the rude dudes that ride them. It sucks that certain riders give the sport a bad name.


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

jdub347 said:


> I don't care who you are or how fast you are. Someone stuffs me on a trail out of nowhere like that had better hope they have a good helmut on....cause they are def gonna be putting it to the test when I catch up to them at the bottom...


+1

Im not one to pick fights with people, but if someone did something like that to me, without even saying sorry.. :nono: Lets just say he would get a serious a$$kicking once I got near him, bottom of the hill or not. Good thing pricks like that are far and few between.

On another note, I would love to ride that trail. Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cr45h said:


> what a bunch of dicks


The riders or us complainers of the riders?


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

"Passe" must be french for " I just passed you." The high five at the end was kinda bad too.


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

Three Phase said:


> +1
> 
> Im not one to pick fights with people, but if someone did something like that to me, without even saying sorry.. :nono: Lets just say he would get a serious a$$kicking once I got near him, bottom of the hill or not. Good thing pricks like that are far and few between.
> 
> On another note, I would love to ride that trail. Looks like alot of fun.


That trail does look awesome. I am glad riders like that around here (AZ) are few and far between.


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The riders or us complainers of the riders?


Nahh....I am pretty sure the guys in the vid ride like a**holes......


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*What about Giant?*

Why would Giant want to sponsor someone like this? Hopefully someone at Giant will see this video and/or message board and cut this dude's corporate ties!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Da Dook said:


> "Passe" must be french for " I just passed you." The high five at the end was kinda bad too.


I think he was saying "merci" which is French for thank you, of course. So they did have some manners after all.

I would not be surprised if this is standard fare for Europe. I have heard that the ski lift lines are an absolute free-for-all, the Germans will apparently walk right over your skis and cut in front of you, push little kids out of the way. That may explain why nobody gave them any crap at the bottom.

They were going way faster than my comfort zone would allow.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Do they not have front brakes? I have seen guys go way faster (ie the Whistler Seggy on ROAM) and not have to lock up the rear around every corner! They slide around a little bit on that segment of the video but not like the GIANT guy. He was not only knocking guys off the cliff but taking half the trail with him on every switchback.

8 inches of travel _can_ make up for a lack of skill. (NOT SAYING EVERYONE WITH AN 8in BIKE IS A D-BAG WHO CAN'T RIDE)

BTW, if I were the guy that nearly got run off the cliff I would have taken a swing with my helmet at the bottom of the hill!


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

That very much reminded me of why I prefer XC.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is how its done!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Here is how its done!


great video! man oh man do i wish i grew up on the north shore and started riding stunts when i was a kid!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

coachjon said:


> great video! man oh man do i wish i grew up on the north shore and started riding stunts when i was a kid!


This is rocks 2:thumbsup:


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

Try crossing a street in Paris or how they call it there Rue. Even if you are on a pedestrian walk way they never care for pedestrians right of way. I was not surprised viewing that video and the french attitude. Well, who was that polite biker yelling passe or whistling his warning? American. They have the nerve to call us "ugly americans!!!" shame on them


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Just don't mess up, hehehe


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

coachjon said:


> BTW, if I were the guy that nearly got run off the cliff I would have taken a swing with my helmet at the bottom of the hill!


Saw that very thing happen at Bromont in Quebec a number of years back. I was taking a break after a couple of hours out on the XC stuff and sat down a little ways from where some DH guys were chatting and laughing. Not long afterwards a guy who was covered in dirt, scraped up and bleeding pretty good came out of the trail and straight over towards them.

After he dropped his bike, his walking pace was quick enough that you could tell he was on a mission. He marched over, pulling his helmet off, without breaking stride or saying a word and whacked one of the dudes incredibly hard with his helmet.

The guy was in mid sentence when it happened and his nose just exploded! He hit him crazy-hard! When the guy fell over (his friends just stood there watching) he crouched down yelling into his ear and that's when I learned the reason he had done it.

In French he told him (cutting out some of the more choice words) that he'd think twice about not waiting for a safe spot to pass next time and that a broken nose is good compensation for a severely dented frame. I couldn't see the damaged frame as it was a little ways away but I wouldn't argue with him anyway. At least not when he's in that state ;-)

The patio went quiet for a bit (aside from the dude rolling around in pain) and I just went on eating my salad.

People can be seriously hurt by ridiculous action such as those on the trail. What is waiting a couple of seconds going to change?


----------



## lawndale (Jul 9, 2008)

i would have brake checked those guys like nothing


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

manners are the glue of society......unless you're french, then you're just a prick


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

coachjon said:


> great video! man oh man do i wish i grew up on the north shore and started riding stunts when i was a kid!


East Shore is more like it, that's actually in Washington. Next to the first gap (with the ferns in it) they hit is a little printed sign that says "please stay off the ferns."



Ska! said:


> Saw that very thing happen at Bromont in Quebec a number of years back. I was taking a break after a couple of hours out on the XC stuff and sat down a little ways from where some DH guys were chatting and laughing. Not long afterwards a guy who was covered in dirt, scraped up and bleeding pretty good came out of the trail and straight over towards them.
> 
> After he dropped his bike, his walking pace was quick enough that you could tell he was on a mission. He marched over, pulling his helmet off, without breaking stride or saying a word and whacked one of the dudes incredibly hard with his helmet.
> 
> ...


Mmmm...justice.


----------



## J.Mc. (Aug 24, 2007)

Ska! said:


> Saw that very thing happen at Bromont in Quebec a number of years back. I was taking a break after a couple of hours out on the XC stuff and sat down a little ways from where some DH guys were chatting and laughing. Not long afterwards a guy who was covered in dirt, scraped up and bleeding pretty good came out of the trail and straight over towards them.
> 
> After he dropped his bike, his walking pace was quick enough that you could tell he was on a mission. He marched over, pulling his helmet off, without breaking stride or saying a word and whacked one of the dudes incredibly hard with his helmet.
> 
> ...


That's the best story I've read in a long time. I can't stop laughing...


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

So, none of you have ever ridden in France? They grow up riding in this environment. Fast and dangerous. Also untouchable on a DH course.

And as always in european cycling tradition, the strong and able have the right of way.

Or as Archie would say, "That's how come they got to be pro's." It's not a popularity contest.


----------



## Enduroblood (Nov 13, 2007)

coachjon said:


> Do they not have front brakes? I have seen guys go way faster (ie the Whistler Seggy on ROAM) and not have to lock up the rear around every corner!


Oh, he has front brakes. He just chose not to use them until the killer stoppie right around 7:25!


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, basically zero respect for other riders or the trail.

Although, I must give it to them: they're very good at _coasting _and _braking_. Personally, I like to pedal every so often, but whatever floats your boat.

Karma will catch up to them soon enough.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

coachjon said:


> Do they not have front brakes? I have seen guys go way faster (ie the Whistler Seggy on ROAM) and not have to lock up the rear around every corner! They slide around a little bit on that segment of the video but not like the GIANT guy. He was not only knocking guys off the cliff but taking half the trail with him on every switchback.
> 
> 8 inches of travel _can_ make up for a lack of skill. (NOT SAYING EVERYONE WITH AN 8in BIKE IS A D-BAG WHO CAN'T RIDE)


You clearly have no idea what your talking about as far as skill goes. The guy might be a douche as far as "trail manners" goes, but he sure as hell knows how to ride.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Even though the guy has mad decending skills I think he is a perfect candidate for a Summer`s Eve sponsorship.

Someone block passes me on a d/h run like that without a "sorry"...we gonna dance at the bottom!

I`m thinking the guy Ska! mentioned has probably changed his d/h passing methods


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

What does the trailing guy say to himself at 3:50?

At least the trailing helmet cam 
rider whistles sometimes.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

if they were on xc trails then yeah, they were being jerks. but captain obvious wishes to point out that this is NOT xc trail riding.... its DOWNHILL.

when riding downhill trails or ski runs its more of a "you pays your money and you takes your chances" environment when you get on the trail. so no, their passing technique/etiquette was not unbecoming for the trail or type of riding; nor is dragging the rear around corners bad etiquette when downhilling.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Just don't mess up, hehehe


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great crash reel!! Hadn't seen that one before, but I did recognize a couple of those segments from NWD.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

_"Even though the guy has mad decending skills I think he is a perfect canidate for a Summer`s Eve sponsorship."_

Best line I've ever read.....


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

monogod said:


> if they were on xc trails then yeah, they were being jerks. but captain obvious wishes to point out that this is NOT xc trail riding.... its DOWNHILL.
> 
> when riding downhill trails or ski runs its more of a "you pays your money and you takes your chances" environment when you get on the trail. so no, their passing technique/etiquette was not unbecoming for the trail or type of riding; nor is dragging the rear around corners bad etiquette when downhilling.


I'm not sure where you ride, or for that matter, how you ride, but I believe nearly everyone on this website would disagree with you. Their passing "technique/etiquette" is very unbecoming for this type of trail riding, especially in light of the fact that some of the drops and/or cliffs were extremely steep and looked to be several hundred feet. And you don't feel that dragging your brake around corners is bad etiquette when downhilling? What if every single rider did that? You would eventually have massive ruts in the trail, to the point where they would eventually become unrideable. I know if I pay $50+ for a lift ticket, I want the trails to be in pristine condition....not eroded and washed away and full of ruts because of some a-hole(s).


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

I'm with monogod on this.
If you are riding on terrain like that, you pass, and you get passed. Yes, some were very tight, but If I'm on that kind of terrain, I'd pass the same way, and expect in turn, to be passed by faster riders in the same fashion. It's a closed DH only course. No hikers, no XC riders trying to climb up, anyone who is there knows the rules. Skid turns are absolutely a valid turning technique on switchbacks like that. Did you nay-sayers see how STEEP those switchbacks are? front brake on that loose steep stuff , at that speed, and you're done. The inside line on some of those probably drops at about 60 degrees. It's how the turns are designed, and maintained. Crews actually get paid to go out and maintain this stuff. That's why you pay for a lift ticket. Perfectly valid form of riding, if it offends you, you shouldn't be on that trail, there are plenty of others.


Now, that being said, if any of that type of riding occurred on a mixed use trail, or in a wilderness/eco challenged area that did not have maintenance crews, it would be a whole different story. Bring out the baseball bats, I wouldn't stop you.


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

clowns


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> I'm not sure where you ride, or for that matter, how you ride, but I believe nearly everyone on this website would disagree with you.


i ride all kinds of stuff, and how i ride depends on what type of trail im riding; i.e. dh, xc, etc.

only the ones who are unfamiliar with dh riding and/or who attempt to impose xc and mixed trail use etiquette on dedicated dh trails would disagree.

on dedicated dh courses/trails/runs "you pays your money and you takes your chances". you dont have to like it, but thats just how it is, bro.



rutkiller said:


> Their passing "technique/etiquette" is very unbecoming for this type of trail riding, especially in light of the fact that some of the drops and/or cliffs were extremely steep and looked to be several hundred feet.


well, actually it is not. again, this is a dedicated dh course. everyone knows the risks they are taking when they get off the lift be they the fast guys or the slow guys. this type of riding has an inherent risk of injury as it is, and the slower riders who venture onto the trails "pays their money and takes their chances".

and if you noticed, most of the slower riders moved to the outside of the trail allowing the faster guys to pass on the inside. you can hear someone riding that fast from a pretty good distance, and proper dh trail etiquette is to allow the faster overtaking rider the safest line to pass, which generally is the inside.

so actually, if one is actually familiar with dh riding there is quite a bit of becoming and proper etiquette shown by both the fast guys filming and the slower guys getting passed.



rutkiller said:


> And you don't feel that dragging your brake around corners is bad etiquette when downhilling?


um.... no. ITS A DEDICATED DH COURSE! what part of that is so hard for folks to grasp???



rutkiller said:


> What if every single rider did that? You would eventually have massive ruts in the trail, to the point where they would eventually become unrideable.


unrideable only for the unskilled. dh riding involves a much different skill set than xc riding, and negotiating ruts, roots, rocks, drops, etc. at high speeds are part of the game.



rutkiller said:


> I know if I pay $50+ for a lift ticket, I want the trails to be in pristine condition....not eroded and washed away and full of ruts because of some a-hole(s).


hint: dh bikes have long travel suspension specifically to handle gnar-gnar terrain and trail conditions. and if you look at the vid you can see how torn up many of the corners are. thats par for the course on a dh run.

and captain obvious wishes to point out that people who ride dh courses with dh riding technique on dh bikes using dh trail etiquette are not a-holes unless they do so on xc and/or multi-use trails. imo the only a-holes here are those who chastise the dh riders for doing what dh'ers do on dedicated dh courses/trails and try to impose xc morals/ethics/etiquette to a niche of cycling in which they xc etiquette is wholly and competely out of place.

honestly, you should just stick to xc, cuz you will be hard pressed to find "pristine" dh trails ANYWHERE. if you want smooth, pristine trails stick to xc singletrack. the gnarly nature of the trail is what draws downhillers to them. the gnarlier the better.

in fact, they dont even notice the "ruts" that would cause you to dismount and walk them and subsequently go sniveling to the lift office that the trails were all torn up and unridable so you want a refund on your lift pass.

again, dont impose your xc morals/ethics/etiquette on dh riding.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> I'm with monogod on this.
> If you are riding on terrain like that, you pass, and you get passed. Yes, some were very tight, but If I'm on that kind of terrain, I'd pass the same way, and expect in turn, to be passed by faster riders in the same fashion. It's a closed DH only course. No hikers, no XC riders trying to climb up, anyone who is there knows the rules. Skid turns are absolutely a valid turning technique on switchbacks like that. Did you nay-sayers see how STEEP those switchbacks are? front brake on that loose steep stuff , at that speed, and you're done. The inside line on some of those probably drops at about 60 degrees. It's how the turns are designed, and maintained. Crews actually get paid to go out and maintain this stuff. That's why you pay for a lift ticket. Perfectly valid form of riding, if it offends you, you shouldn't be on that trail, there are plenty of others.
> 
> Now, that being said, if any of that type of riding occurred on a mixed use trail, or in a wilderness/eco challenged area that did not have maintenance crews, it would be a whole different story. Bring out the baseball bats, I wouldn't stop you.


Agreed - the one corner where he seems to cut the guy definitely wasn't that kosher even for a DH Park, but pretty much everything else was a part of life on DH Parks. People move over and people pass on wide spots. Corners get torn up and braking bumps are a part of life - the park maintains those trails, if you have every spent time doing runs on A-Line or the like you have seen exactly this many times before.

I wish I could whistle like that it would make some of the trails on some DH parks even more flowy! luckily my DH bike is loud and noisy so it is rare that you get hung up behind someone who didn't hear you or just flat out refuses to let you by.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Monogod....some of your points are well argued, however, it doesn't necessarily change my opinion. With all due respect, you seem like a complete tool. I've read through several of your other posts, and it seems that you have a knack for arguing with people. Judging by your last post on this thread, I would be simply amazed if you're not an attorney.


----------



## jbone ll (Jul 28, 2008)

just watched the vid. It's clearly a different riding culture over there. There is no way a trail like that would exist in Whistler, let alone be ridden by people in xc helmets. The trail looked like it was carved out of the side of the mountain. High speed, sheer drops, all switch backs, all levels of riders, nope not over here.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

The trail looks fun. Riding with him does not. Getting passed by him would unleash my inner Armstrong just to tell him off at the bottom of the trail.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Monogod, I ride all kinds of stuff too, but I also ride a LOT of dedicated DH in places you've likely heard of like Champerey, Morzine, Les Gets, Les Crossets, Whistler, Blackrock, Silverstar, Sun Peaks, etc. I can tell you that if someone passed me with no warning in some of those places, we would have had serious words at the bottom.

I love it how the "racer boys" think they can do race training on trails with the public masses on the trails. Yes, this is a DH track, but it doesn't mean they get to make unsafe passes becuase they're trying to get some helmet cam footage. Look on NSMB about the a$$hats that visit Whistler EVERY season and think that A Line is their own personal race course. This is not accepted in the WBP as good etiquette....I can tell you that much as I've had a season's pass up there for the past 5 years (this is my 6th season) and get roughly 20 days in the park a season.

Cheers,
EB



monogod said:


> i ride all kinds of stuff, and how i ride depends on what type of trail im riding; i.e. dh, xc, etc.
> 
> only the ones who are unfamiliar with dh riding and/or who attempt to impose xc and mixed trail use etiquette on dedicated dh trails would disagree.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whyteboy (Nov 12, 2006)

Both of those guy's where serious PR!CKS


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't think they necessarily were out of line. I saw one pass in the video that I thought was bad form for a DH park, the rest seemed fine. Like someone said above (although with the tact of a jackhammer), this looks like a lift assisted DH park, and XC right of way rules don't really apply anymore. Most riders, myself included make an effort to get out of the way of faster riders ASAP, and expect to be passed by a better rider.

I wish everyone could whistle the way the dude in the video did, it would make passing on a gnarly DH course that much easier.

As far as all the complaints about skidding, I dont' think this guy was on his back brake as much as you think. It's a DH course, which means it's steep and loose. When lots of beginners hit the trail, they get sketched out and drag their brakes through EVERYING, tearing up the corners and leaving ruts all over the place. 

All those corners in that video were loose and blown out, and the dude riding in front was cornering hard. That will throw a pretty good roost even with out touching your back brake. A few weeks ago in a race, I managed to throw a giant dusty roost from my front tire all over my right arm and face while cornering because I hit a super loose section. I didn't touch my brakes at all.

And as for the people commenting on how these guys do nothing but coast and skid... you obviously haven't ridden flat out down a super rough DH run non stop 14 or 15 times in a day or you wouldn't be talking. If you get tired half way down the hill and lose concentration, there's a much bigger penalty for not cleaning the next section than having to clip out and dab.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

And on second look at the video- on the sketchy pass, the rider in front called out to the dude, who looked back and just tried to go faster rather than pull off, so be boxed him out in the corner. The dude kind of deserved that.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> Monogod....some of your points are well argued, however, it doesn't necessarily change my opinion.


translation: "_dont confuse me with the facts_." :lol:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow ... Just wow!


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

The kung-fu branch he smacked with his head made me flinch a little


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2008)

'DH riders are aggressive and selfish, its our culture' seems to be the argument - I wonder why lots of people think DH riders are pricks.

The guy was saying passez not merci - personally I always say thanks to people if they get out of my way, but that probably goes against 'DH etiquette'


----------



## iwanttolookatpics (Jun 5, 2006)

Only watched half of it, average riding, same could be said for that slope. But yeah, cutting that person up at the top was definitely not cool, but you lot sound like a bunch of old women. 
The guy might be the most forgiving rider out there when a camera isn't on him, but at the time of filming he could be treating it like a race so he doesn't look slow for the camera? Bad idea with that amount of slow riders around, but we all make mistakes surely? Or maybe you don't. 
Just get out and ride.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

*geez people, give it a rest already...*



[email protected] said:


> 'DH riders are aggressive and selfish, its our culture' seems to be the argument - I wonder why lots of people think DH riders are pricks.


no, that is not the argument; and no, they are not selfish pricks.

dh riding isn't xc. for some reason that seems to be difficult for people to understand and/or comprehend. the idea behind dh is to get down the mountain as rapidly as possible. everyone knows that when they are on the mountain, including the slower riders.

when you buy a lift pass and get on the mountain, you pays your money and you takes your chances.

they are not riding recklessly and are passing pretty wide for the most part, and since you can actually hear someone coming from a pretty good distance when they are traveling that fast its not exactly like they are sneaking up on riders as they overtake them. just because most people who are looking at that video would be out of control if they were going that fast in no way means these riders are. they are clearly in complete control and are riding in their comfort zone.

when you get off the lift good etiquette is to yield to the faster riders, not the other way around. and yes accidents happen, but again that is part of the risk one willingly takes when they buy a pass in the first place.

those who say they would have words or blows with those guys at the bottom probably shouldn't be buying a lift pass in the first place.


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

not really much up with that, could have gave one guy at the top a bit more warning/space, but other than that, not alot wrong with it.

also have to laugh when hear talk about cutting up the trails, there were a million ruts in that trail.  trails get cut up it happens, especially on trails like that, if you want smooth trails there are plenty, do you all want to ride on carpet or something?


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Those two guys are top notch dicks! This video suprisingly pissed me off. I saw many cliffs I would wait by and body checked them off when they passed. Better yet, the ol' stick in the spokes routine is what they deserve. God I hope I never see guys like this on the trail. I have 100% ZERO respect for those guys or riders like them. Fock em'

Ohh.... and their riding is not that impressive, anyone can be a bully.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Dude,... you give DH-ers the rep they have. I absolutely love downhilling and there is no way in hell you can tell me that their actions were justified. Complete BS.

O.k. so you pay your money and take your chances... well that goes for dicks like you too. You paid you money and you take your chances of encountering a slower rider. Just because you are fast and arrogant, does not mean the mountian belongs to you. That attitude is retarted. Everyone pays to ride the mountain, slow riders or fast riders. Maybe where this was filmed it is common practice, but in my neck of the woods, that sh*t won't fly. Arrogance is the DH-er's worst enemy. You think your sh*t-hot???? Get sponsored and ride closed trails for the camera. In a public place there is no place for riding like that. No rider should put another rider at a risk no matter what. You want to risk yourself, then so be it, just not others.

I did not see anything wrong with them skidding and such, that is common when ripping. I am talking about their attitudes. Look at their hand jestures when encountering another rider. It looks like they are intending to cut people off.

With all that said,... I hope I never encounter riders like those guys.... or YOU for that matter. Stay on your hill and I will stay on mine.



monogod said:


> i ride all kinds of stuff, and how i ride depends on what type of trail im riding; i.e. dh, xc, etc.
> 
> only the ones who are unfamiliar with dh riding and/or who attempt to impose xc and mixed trail use etiquette on dedicated dh trails would disagree.
> 
> ...


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

+1 point for Sodak06
-1 for Monogod


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

monogod said:


> translation: "_dont confuse me with the facts_." :lol:


Actually, I don't know what facts you even presented. Most of your nonsense is opinion-based. Like I said earlier, you seem to be a complete tool who likes to argue. You have now reaffirmed my position.

When I posted this video, it was not done so in an effort to start an argument about the actions of the riders. I just thought it was an insane video.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Considering the amount of argument that this video has created, I decided to post it under the Downhill-Freeride forum and ask the question of whether or not this style of riding is acceptable. Let the DH'ers answer the question.

See their answers here...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=437487


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

dowst said:


> You clearly have no idea what your talking about as far as skill goes. The guy might be a douche as far as "trail manners" goes, but he sure as hell knows how to ride.


No, that guys riding skills are novice at best in that video.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Jettj45 said:


> No, that guys riding skills are novice at best in that video.


Agreed.

Classic case of *"All the gear, No idea"*

And seriously - manners go a long way. And if the guy wanted to piss others off, there are far safer ways than that...


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Most of my riding is Downhill racing and riding as resorts. People who ride like that give our rider style a bad name. Most races I go to people do know passing etiquette. You do the same in an actual race. If someone catches up to you they yell rider up or something to that effect to let you know to move outa the way. It's not like your going to make up time anyways, there already at least 30 sec faster than you lol. It is annoying to get a group of slow riders in front of you. I usually just stop for about a minute so I don't have to ride slow behind them if they don't get out of the way... 

A lot of people said, its not like its XC or im glad I ride XC...riding genre has nothing to do with a rider, you'll find douche bags in all riding styles. 

Monogod obviously has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## Screamer (May 1, 2008)

A one way trail this severe and fast should be moderated from the start.
Only allowing 1 bike at a time every 10 min or so....just an idea.
But being that this wasn't the case I have no problem with faster
and obviously better bikers passing.
This trail is meant for speed so slower bikers should be aware of
other riders and move to the side.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jettj45 said:


> No, that guys riding skills are novice at best in that video.


Too bad he races pro and was the founder of the Ayton-Giant race team. Must be a novice as far as riding skills go, eh?


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

dowst said:


> Too bad he races pro and was the founder of the Ayton-Giant race team. Must be a novice as far as riding skills go, eh?


No, he's just French.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Most of you guys need to go back and watch that video again. There was only one pass there that was bad form, and if you are paying attention, you will hear the rider in front call out to the guy in front of him to let him know he has a faster rider behind him. The guy doesnt' move over in places where he's got room so he got pinched out in a corner. Not the nicest move, but at the same time not a total jerk move.

DH riders are not jerks, but there is more of a move-out-of-the-way-or-get-passed-by-faster-riders culture when you're out doing lift assisted trails. There is good reason for this- On lift assisted trails, there will ALWAYS be slower riders on the trail no matter how many runs you do. If you're a faster rider and you don't pass people or have anyone move out of the way, then you are always going to be getting down the mountain as slow as the slowest rider on the trail. Most everyone on the hill realizes this makes an effort not to get in the way of faster riders.

Screamer- pretty much all bike parks with chairlifts and gnarly runs are operated in the same way as the video. Everything seems to go pretty smoothly as long as everyone goes by the philosophy of letting faster riders get by as soon as they can.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Here is how its done!


What can brown do for you? 
Share an awesome video. Thank you Brown_Teeth, this one is going to my Ipod ...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Jettj45 said:


> Monogod obviously has no idea what he is talking about.


thats a sloppy, cowardly way to have a discussion. it carries zero credibility (even with your attempted qualifiers) nor does it conclusively adjudicate any position i've taken on the topic.

i'll be happy to further discuss anything you specifically identify and disagree with, but you're only making a fool out of yourself by insisting that this is demonstrative of rude behavior on an expert caliber lift run.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

monogod said:


> thats a sloppy, cowardly way to have a discussion. it carries zero credibility (even with your attempted qualifiers) nor does it conclusively adjudicate any position i've taken on the topic.
> 
> i'll be happy to further discuss anything you specifically identify and disagree with, but you're only making a fool out of yourself by insisting that this is demonstrative of rude behavior on an expert caliber lift run.


Not meaning to pick fights but.

I dont think anyone would claim that their behaviour is polite.

You might call it justified (though I wouldnt), but there is no way on earth you could call it polite.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

bdamschen said:


> Most of you guys need to go back and watch that video again. There was only one pass there that was bad form, and if you are paying attention, you will hear the rider in front call out to the guy in front of him to let him know he has a faster rider behind him. The guy doesnt' move over in places where he's got room so he got pinched out in a corner. Not the nicest move, but at the same time not a total jerk move.
> 
> DH riders are not jerks, but there is more of a move-out-of-the-way-or-get-passed-by-faster-riders culture when you're out doing lift assisted trails. There is good reason for this- On lift assisted trails, there will ALWAYS be slower riders on the trail no matter how many runs you do. If you're a faster rider and you don't pass people or have anyone move out of the way, then you are always going to be getting down the mountain as slow as the slowest rider on the trail. Most everyone on the hill realizes this makes an effort not to get in the way of faster riders.
> 
> Screamer- pretty much all bike parks with chairlifts and gnarly runs are operated in the same way as the video. Everything seems to go pretty smoothly as long as everyone goes by the philosophy of letting faster riders get by as soon as they can.


exactly! :thumbsup:

personally, i find it highly suspect and quite revealing that the self professed dh guys arent posting the same thing. :skep:


----------



## gettnback (Jun 16, 2008)

I bet 99% of those saying they would have words or take a swing at the guy at the bottom are full of it. To say you'd stand by a cliff and push someone off is childish.

I'm no pro caliber rider but I do know something about whiney little babies that are all talk and when it really comes down to it, would just wish they had half the skills those guys have.


----------



## jh251 (Jul 9, 2008)

gettnback said:


> I bet 99% of those saying they would have words or take a swing at the guy at the bottom are full of it. To say you'd stand by a cliff and push someone off is childish.
> 
> I'm no pro caliber rider but I do know something about whiney little babies that are all talk and when it really comes down to it, would just wish they had half the skills those guys have.


You're probably right, but if I was on that trail and someone I know got hurt because of this stooge, no way would I not do anything. This being if I was able to find him at the bottom.


----------



## jdub347 (Jan 29, 2004)

gettnback said:


> I bet 99% of those saying they would have words or take a swing at the guy at the bottom are full of it. To say you'd stand by a cliff and push someone off is childish.
> 
> I'm no pro caliber rider but I do know something about whiney little babies that are all talk and when it really comes down to it, would just wish they had half the skills those guys have.


I am no slouch in the skills dept (def. not a natl. level pro), but there is no doubt I would confront a rider pulling crap like that on me.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

jh251 said:


> You're probably right, but if I was on that trail and someone I know got hurt because of this stooge, no way would I not do anything. This being if I was able to find him at the bottom.


I agree with this with one exception.

I do feel that if a faster rider (or a rider who is going faster than you, there is a difference) attempts to pass me or someone I care about (my girlfriend also rides DH with me) and causes an accident because they were out of control or passing at a bad time, then I will make every effort to confront them and "work out" our differences.

I disagree with the statement that the riders in the video were stooges and I believe that they were in control the whole way down the hill (passing included) and that there was no real danger to those people they were passing.

I'd also like to reiterate that this is in no way how you would pass on during normal trail riding, just at a gravity park like Northstar or Whistler


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont see how people can even roughly say its ok...

Passing that close, at that speed, is dangerous... If one or other makes a slight slip and they crash together, theres a long way to fall... And even in the best case, you get a serious chunk out of your leg.

This isnt overly H&S ******** - thats potentially a very ugly situation.. Caused in no small part due to arrogance, lack of manners and refusing to wait for a person to find a safe place to let you pass.

If a faster rider comes up on you that fast, you dont neccessarily know theyre there until its too late to get to a safe place to pull over before they pass you - and that person not waiting is not only rude but dangerous.

A small amount of patience doesnt cost anything - but potentially saves a very grisly situation (for a rider who didnt have time to pull over)... Or a different very grisly (but much more deserved) situation at the bottom from someone they cut up.

_Edit - riding so close to someones rear wheel that you make them stumble and lose control aint really right either - two instances near that start of that... plain shitty manners_


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

monogod said:


> thats a sloppy, cowardly way to have a discussion. it carries zero credibility (even with your attempted qualifiers) nor does it conclusively adjudicate any position i've taken on the topic.
> 
> i'll be happy to further discuss anything you specifically identify and disagree with, but you're only making a fool out of yourself by insisting that this is demonstrative of rude behavior on an expert caliber lift run.


What a Summer's Eve answer this is. "...nor does it conclusively adjudicate any position i've taken on the topic." This is still a mountain bike forum, right? Or has it transformed into The Legal Environment, sec. 101 w/ Professor Monogod.

Monogod.....why don't you take a look at the Downhill-Freeride forum where I posted this video. It seems that most of the DH'ers have the opinion that these riders were careless and/or complete a-holes, a la Monogod. Post a comment in the DH-FR forum, ya slick talkin' jackarse!

Why do you argue with everyone? You post a comment, someone replies, and it turns into a written battle. It happens on a good portion of the threads you've posted on. Let it go brother....let it go.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Honestly, have any of those that are crying foul on how these guys ride gone to a gravity park before? It seems like you would have a terrible time of getting irritated at the way 80% of the population passed you.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> What a Summer's Eve answer this is. "...nor does it conclusively adjudicate any position i've taken on the topic." This is still a mountain bike forum, right? Or has it transformed into The Legal Environment, sec. 101 w/ Professor Monogod.


here's a thought... increase your vocabulary instead of being angry at me because you don't understand the words being used. hint: "adjudicate" is not a word with an intrinsically "legal" meaning.



rutkiller said:


> Monogod.....why don't you take a look at the Downhill-Freeride forum where I posted this video. It seems that most of the DH'ers have the opinion that these riders were careless and/or complete a-holes, a la Monogod. Post a comment in the DH-FR forum, ya slick talkin' jackarse!


doesnt mean they're downhillers. after all, you're not a downhiller and YOU posted over there. 

having actually been to gravity parks is what makes myself and others seriously doubt that most of the "downhillers" posting in either forum who take umbrage with the video have actually been to or ridden one. did you notice that none of the people on the trail were pis</>sed and many had already pulled over to yield the trail before they were even overtaken because they could hear the guy shredding down the run? hint: the latter is considered good trail etiquette.

speaking of calling trail, why is it that so many can't hear both of them calling trail when so many others do?



rutkiller said:


> why do you argue with everyone?


same reason EVERYONE (including YOU) on the forum does. they are either expounding upon or defending their position. that's why you keep arguing with me. you think your opinion is right despite the fact that you have never been to a gravity park. also, there is quite a difference between emotionally charged vapid responses based on infantile ad homs as opposed to a discussion.* personally, i prefer the latter whereas you obviously prefer the former.

and yes, when i have a dissenting opinion my posts are longer than those in which i agree with someone; of which the latter occurs quite frequently. why? well obviously there is no need to provide as much explanation/background as to why one agrees with someone as opposed to providing a foundation of why one is in disagreement with something/someone. get it?

i have nothing against you personally, i simply disagree with you and think there is no reason to be calling people a-holes when you have no basis for an informed position. if thats your OPINION, that's fine; but to make the conclusive statement that it is universally considered a-hole behavior has no basis in reality or fact.

quick thread history: it was YOU who initiated an argument and personal flame war with me, not the other way around. i didn't attack you personally by disagreeing with you in my initial post whereas you seem to be incapable of disagreeing agreeably or coherently presenting your position. rather than an articulate discussion presenting opposing opinions you seem to desire a personal flame war. why is that?

* hint: a dig in a response is not, in and of itself, an ad hom.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Ummm, you folks that are taking exception w/the riding etiquette do realized that this is a dh lift assisted trail park....right??? You do realize these people are trying to get to the top as fast as they can to come down the mtn in a "DH" manner.....right ???:skep: Hmmmm. _I am always trying to take others into consideration when I ride so as to NOT give all mtn bikers a bad name_, that said, the people that should be wary and looking out for the ones they are putting in jeopardy *are the ones that can't keep up with the terrain and the momentum of the riding causing a dangerous obstacle when in the trail*.....if you can't then go shave your legs find a more suitable trail for your riding and your take on etiquette.

Sounds like most of you are cool w/the Critical Mass type of riding. Slow riding and blocking of momentum is dangerous for all principles.


----------



## gitCHu ONe (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow. That video is cool though. After watching it a second time and after reading the fuss it has caused, I don't really see a big problem. The guy in the sweatshirt should've let them pass well before he did. It was almost like he thought he could keep up. 

The best part is right after they pass that guy though. If you look on the left side, it looks like a guy already whipped out pretty good and is walking over to fetch his ride that flew over the cliff. :smile:

Great video though. The other videos posted in the thread are cool too, but minus the music. I personally think that any video (from any sport) that uses some top-40 b.s. song loses credibility. I have seen old video with either no music or music that isn't "of the time" lasts much longer as a good video. my $0.02


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

man w/ one hand said:


> Ummm, you folks that are taking exception w/the riding etiquette do realized that this is a dh lift assisted trail park....right??? You do realize these people are trying to get to the top as fast as they can to come down the mtn in a "DH" manner.....right ???:skep: Hmmmm.


the baffling thing is... YES! they do. its been pointed out ad naseum to no avail.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

monogod said:


> the baffling thing is... YES! they do. its been pointed out ad naseum to no avail.


Agreed 100% Monoman, you will never make *them* understand or change their minds, this I know. I tried...lord knows I tried to stay out of this thread and the one in the dh forum, but it gets in my crawl when this stuff gets started and the majority of the replies come from those who aren't even familiar w/this type of riding, but feel they are knowledgeable of it because they ride a two wheeled bike. Opinion is not fact and opinion can be shoveled out by ANYONE, rider or not. 
Now, playing devils advocate, the same can be said for dh riders when asking them "to get" xc/all mtn riding. All that said, for the most part, I believe that the nay-sayers in this issue are 80-90% xc-all mtn riders that may do some moderate dh from time to time, but aren't interested in riding the dh runs that "require skills and speed and dh etiquette" as shown in the vid. 
All of this will fall on deaf ears because "we know what we know and it's true to us, REGARDLESS of the facts and reality" and both POV's will walk away from our computers thinking "they just don't get it and they are idiots".

We are so ready to figure out what makes us different, the very thing that hinders biking on every single level of riding there is.....:nono: If we're so smart; why is it we never miss a chance to shoot ourselves in the foot ??? Just like two guys in a church that oppose each other, "both doing what God is telling them to do" but will not budge on a particular issue, leading to a division of the church, tearing it apart. The religious part of this analogy is neither here nor there as the two principles are doing what _they want to_, not coming together as they should as a church.

*"Divide and conquer" is oldest and most effective way of controlling "the enemy",* and *we* fall right into it, EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who doesn't have a problem with the video. The guys are riding fast and with some excellent skill, passing slower riders where they can. It's a DH course being thrashed by DH riders who should be expecting everyone to be going flat out on the way down. 
Some folks need to experience some different trails.


----------



## Screamer (May 1, 2008)

gitCHu ONe said:


> Great video though. The other videos posted in the thread are cool too, but minus the music. I personally think that any video (from any sport) that uses some top-40 b.s. song loses credibility. I have seen old video with either no music or music that isn't "of the time" lasts much longer as a good video. my $0.02


I couldn't agree more..."minus the music". 
I guess people add music to make the video exciting...when in fact I find it annoying. It's like listening to music when you ride...some people like it and others don't. For me it just takes away from what I'm trying to accomplish on the trail. 
another 2 cents and probably another thread.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

About the OP's video... Those guys were ass hats.. I was wishing for them to wreck the entire time. They were pretty quick though..

The other vids aren't half bad.. the second one had those guys floating in the air for a long ass time.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> About the OP's video... Those guys were ass hats.. I was wishing for them to wreck the entire time. They were pretty quick though..
> 
> The other vids aren't half bad.. the second one had those guys floating in the air for a long ass time.


wishing people would wreck and injure themselves? talk about an asshat...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

For just about wrecking all those people? We don't know if any of them wrecked because of their carelessness. Sorry but no matter how good you are you don't overtake people like that and risk injury to everyone.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> For just about wrecking all those people? We don't know if any of them wrecked because of their carelessness. Sorry but no matter how good you are you don't overtake people like that and risk injury to everyone.


Yep, best not to risk it....so you better stick to th' beginner trails so you won't get passed.....but then again....you might get passed there too...ya know, you better just stay in th' drive way.......cause..............I think your mom's callin' ya.............yep...better get home quick....

Not one person was seen to have wrecked in this vid AND anyone that says there was is ASSUMING SO. We all know that when _*you assume, **you make* _*an ASS*ume *out of *ass*U*me *and* assu*ME*.


----------



## zbmoss (Jul 13, 2008)

good riders.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> For just about wrecking all those people? We don't know if any of them wrecked because of their carelessness. Sorry but no matter how good you are you don't overtake people like that and risk injury to everyone.


honstly... im baffled.

i can't for the life of me understand the problem people are having grasping that...

ok, wait for it....

here it comes....

*IT IS AN EXPERT LEVEL DH LIFT RUN!!!!!*

they were not being careless. it takes an indescribable amount of skill that the majority of riders don't, and will never, posses to traverse a dh run of that caliber at that speed. sure, at the speed they are traveling there IS a high penalty for failure and that is something they do not want. but simply because the penalty for failure is high does not mean they are careless riders.

and yes, on dh runs you DO overtake people like that. risk of injury? captain obvious wishes to point out that everyone you saw had on a full face helmet and most had full pads. hint: dh riding is inherently DANGEROUS.

captain obvious further wishes to point out that when you take the lift to the top of the run it is UNDERSTOOD that there will be people much faster than yourself coming down the mountain. that is an implied, accepted, and understood risk of doing expert level lift runs. it is understood that accidents may happen. it is understood that you may come down the mountain in a care flight heli instead of on your bike due to the actions of yourself OR others. thats just part of the ACCEPTED RISK one takes by riding a gravity park or lift run.

and yeah, imho you're a complete asshat for wishing injury on them. thats just wrong, dude.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

monogod said:


> honstly... im baffled.
> 
> i can't for the life of me understand the problem people are having grasping that...
> 
> ...


Monogod, again....you assume that most folks here:
A. don't have the skills to ride something that, IMO, isn't that difficult of a trail
B. As a result of "A", they don't know proper "DH etiquette"
C. Wouldn't actually have words with said riders at the bottom or during the ride if unsafe passes were attempted

In all three cases above, I would say you're dead wrong. In fact, I probably ride true DH (and FR) more than 95% of the riders on this forum. While I'm no racer, I ride with buddies that are top Expert DH racers and can certainly hold my own. So, when I ride lfit accessed DH trails, I overtake people all day long on almost every trail I ride.....it's just the way it goes.

The key is to ensure that the person you're passing knows you're there and can pull over in a safe location - not risking injury to themselves or to you. Often, riders don't even know you're behind them (as has been pointed out) and can make pretty eratic moves (side to side) or might hit jumps weird. If someone doesn't hear me after I've been on their wheel for a few seconds (I usually make a racket so they know I'm there), I give them a "on your left/right" shout and * let them move over* when they've got their bike under control. It has nothing to do with how good/fast the passing rider is.....it matters most how good the rider is that you're overtaking. I love how people are worried about "interrupting their flow". Guess what, you've got a chairlift and you can take another run and another run if your flow gets interrupted!!

As for having words, I can tell you that I'm not afraid to call people on their bull$hit to their face and, no, that's not some e-persona tough guy bravado.....just the way it is. In this case, I would've absolutely laid into this dude at the bottom of the chair.

EB


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

man w/ one hand said:


> Yep, best not to risk it....so you better stick to th' beginner trails so you won't get passed.....but then again....you might get passed there too...ya know, you better just stay in th' drive way.......cause..............I think your mom's callin' ya.............yep...better get home quick....
> 
> Not one person was seen to have wrecked in this vid AND anyone that says there was is ASSUMING SO. We all know that when _*you assume, **you make* _*an ASS*ume *out of *ass*U*me *and* assu*ME*.


I'm sayin' this AGAIN !

Not one person was seen to have wrecked in this vid AND anyone that says there was is ASSUMING SO. We all know that when _*you assume, **you make* _*an ASS*ume *out of *ass*U*me *and* assu*ME*.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Monogod, again....you assume that most folks here:
> A. don't have the skills to ride something that, IMO, isn't that difficult of a trail
> B. As a result of "A", they don't know proper "DH etiquette"
> C. Wouldn't actually have words with said riders at the bottom or during the ride if unsafe passes were attempted
> ...


Well said
Sums it up for me except for the fact that I ride true D/H less than 2% of the time. I have done it several times and I have done much passing and have been passed many times, thats the way it is. I have never block passed anyone nor has anyone ever done that to me. So, based on my limited but real world D/H experience and quite a bit of motocross racing as a teen, when it happens without a "sorry dude"... I have a problem. And I will take it up with the guy at the bottom!

That one pass was the only thing I took issue with.

Oh yeah, 
I never assumed that anyone was was injured in the vid...I hope no one assumed I did.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes it's an advanced lift assisted downhill run. 
yes it takes a lot of skill to ride like that.
I'll admit I can't ride like that.
All I'm saying is that to cut people off like that is total bullshyt.
Mono, if you think it's ok to cut people off and ride around others carelessly then you're a threat on the trail. 
Common courtesy is nice when it comes to our sport. You let people get out of your way.. sure sometimes you can't call out quick enough but most times you should be able to.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> I'm sayin' this AGAIN !
> 
> Not one person was seen to have wrecked in this vid AND anyone that says there was is ASSUMING SO. We all know that when _*you assume, **you make* _*an ASS*ume *out of *ass*U*me *and* assu*ME*.


And Man with one hand, let me reiterate. I'm the one *DOING* the passing.....not the other way around..... You get that?

As such, there is a difference between safely passing a rider and cutting them off on a sharp corner with a sheer drop to the side. I've ridden DH trails exactly like this one in Morzine, Les Crossets (Swiss National course) and Chatel (pic below) and those are steep and switchbacky, but offer plenty of spots to safely pass.....which this guy didn't allow "most" of the riders to utilize.










Guys that can't slow down (even for a few seconds) to allow the rider in front to get safely out of the way are a$$hats, in my dh-rider opinion. Whether they cause a tumble or not....they are putting other (less skilled) rider's safety at risk because they're too impatient to let them get over.

But what do I know.....I've only got 90 runs in the bike park so far this season. 

EB


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ebxtreme said:


> Monogod, again....you assume that most folks here:
> A. don't have the skills to ride something that, IMO, isn't that difficult of a trail
> B. As a result of "A", they don't know proper "DH etiquette"
> C. Wouldn't actually have words with said riders at the bottom or during the ride if unsafe passes were attempted


c'mon man, you can't tell someone else what they assume.

perhaps you somehow infer a certain message from what is said, but it is generally best to clarify before telling someone in list form what they think.

here's why....


wrong. i didnt say they couldnt ride it nor do i assume they couldnt ride it. what i said was that obviously the ones who think its poor behavior have spent very little, IF ANY, time on any expert level dh lift runs. what i said is that few here have the skills to ride it as fast with as much control as the riders in the vid did.

and yes, that is an expert level lift run, but as you can tell, it wasnt very difficult for them either. but just because a trail is not difficult to an expert rider, as you yourself claim to be, doesnt mean that it is not an expert run; as this one clearly is.

wrong. what i said was that anyone who thinks that is inappropriate dh etiquette hasnt spent much time on advanced/expert lift runs and therefore has no basis for an informed opinion. even slow guys that ride expert runs know that the type of riding/passing is par for the course.

wrong. i didnt assume that no one would have words with these guys at the bottom of the trail. in fact, and quite to the contrary, i'm quite positive lots of people would on the forum would have words if they were to get on that run and get passed by these guys. but it is not because the riders passing them were rude, discourteous, thoughtless, careless, or were riding inappropriately in some method/fashion/form. it would be because THEY DONT UNDERSTAND ITS AN EXPERT LEVEL LIFT RUN AND RIDING/PASSING LIKE THAT IS PAR FOR THE COURSE.

and honestly, just because some mary tinkles their frilly panties when some guy blows past them on an expert dh run they're turtling down is no valid justification for words/blows/shanking/etc. 
see the problem with telling someone what they think or assume? the other person has to waste a bunch of time and space repeating what has been posted AD NAUSEUM in the thread. good thing i type reeeeeeealy fast.



ebxtreme said:


> In fact, I probably ride true DH (and FR) more than 95% of the riders on this forum. While I'm no racer, I ride with buddies that are top Expert DH racers and can certainly hold my own.


yeah? then im puzzled at the difficulty youre exhibiting in understanding what i'm saying.



ebxtreme said:


> So, when I ride lfit accessed DH trails, I overtake people all day long on almost every trail I ride.....it's just the way it goes.


oh... so youre one of those a-hole types who thinks they own the trail and goes blowing down the run passing people, huh? just like they guys who were overtaking and passing people on the trail they were riding... cuz "it's just the way it goes."

um..... er.... hmmmmm......

uh..... what was your point again??? :skep:



ebxtreme said:


> The key is to ensure that the person you're passing knows you're there and can pull over in a safe location


TURN UP YOUR SPEAKERS!!!!

you mean the way they both called out to most every rider they passed? you mean like that?



ebxtreme said:


> In this case, I would've absolutely laid into this dude at the bottom of the chair.
> 
> EB


and imho and that of many others, you would be entirely in the wrong to do so.

honestly though, i would have had words with them too. but they would have been words like "right on!", "good run!", "way to shred, dude!", and "you guys were smokin'!".

but then again im not a little poof that soils their lacy undergarments from getting passed on the trail.... even if it is unexpected.


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok Monogod, imagine I'm a fast rider and in front of me there is a slow rider.

Does that mean that I'm allowed to do*whatever I want* to overtake the slow rider?? Kick him and make him crash? A punch on his face? Can I shot him with a gun? :nono:

No man, that is not the way things go


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> All I'm saying is that to cut people off like that is total bullshyt.


and all i'm saying is that if you have ever actually been on a run like that you would understand that passing like that is par for the course and not dangerous, rude, or careless.

THIS AIN'T XC, FOLKS! GEEZ FRICKIN' LOUISE!!! :madman:



ZoSoSwiM said:


> Mono, if you think it's ok to cut people off and ride around others carelessly then you're a threat on the trail.


i dont think its ok to ride carelessly. but here's the rub... they weren't riding carelessly. they were riding a... c'mon... say it with me..... EXPERT LEVEL LIFT RUN and were passing slower riders when the opportunity provided. they were not being careless.

but look who's talking about common courtesy... the guy who wishes that people would crash and injure themselves. get real, dude.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Pableras said:


> Does that mean that I'm allowed to do*whatever I want* to overtake the slow rider?? Kick him and make him crash? A punch on his face? Can I shot him with a gun? :nono:


obviously no. a gun would be excessive. :lol:

but seriously dude, wtf is between your ears..... feces???? :crazy:

did i ever say a faster rider could do "*whatever they want*" to overtake a slower rider? no.

did i ever imply that? even remotely? no.

could any reasonably sane person with even a scintilla of reading comprehension and common sense infer that from anything i've said? even on a wild, errant tangent? oh hell to the no!

amusing way to completely misrepresent everything ive said and my position both in part and in whole on the topic though... quite clever indeed. :lol:

oh and btw, you left out taser and pepper spray... :thumbsup:


----------



## solara (Sep 5, 2007)

Just because you've seen it done monogod, doesn't make it right.
Just because YOU say it's right doesn't make it right.
Majority rules when it comes to etiquette - and guess, what, most people agree passing like the guys did in the video would be considered rude and poor etiquette.

Of course everyone knows they may get passed on the trail, and of course there will be faster and slower folks. But you have to pass SAFELY, whether on a DH course or XC trail, or whatever. What those guys did in the video was NOT safe, cutting people off and practically shoving people out of the way before those people had a chance to do anything about it.

Yes, they're good, yes, they're fast, and yes, they're idiots with huge egos and no consideration for others.

Stay on your side of the mountain.


----------



## andykrow (Apr 3, 2005)

Monogod...you're such an @sshole...and I love it! Keep it coming!

Reminds me of passing gapers on the hill at light speed with a good ten feet or more and having them yell at you for it. Of course they never have words down at the lift line.

I think the majority of DH'rs opinions is what's important here...since this is about DH/lift-served etiquette...and from my experience this is how it goes - at least at Keystone or WP.

What might be funnier here are the amount of people thinking that rider must be locking up his rear tire and destroying the trail! There's difference between drifting and skidding.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Thanks Monogod*

Well, it looks like the other thread (under the downhill-freeride forum) was locked by a moderator. No doubt this was due, in part, to the insane amount of posting to and from Monogod.

Despite what everyone says....this is one frickin' sweet video.


----------



## andykrow (Apr 3, 2005)

Agreed!


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Monogod,

Just out of curiousity, do your regularly ride, or have you ever ridden, trails like this? Or for that matter, have you ever visited any "gravity parks?" We've gone back and forth quite a bit, but I don't recall asking (or reading) whether or not you actually ride DH. If so, where? I didn't see any pics of a DH rig in your profile....just curious.

As we discussed, I've been to three parks on the east coast (New England region), but that's it. My DH experience is limited.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Mono exists on these boards to piss people off I assume..


I've never ridden downhill and have a lot of respect for people that can ride expert level trails. Power to ya! All I know is that to get better at riding you need to push your self. In order to do that you must ride trails slightly above your ability. Having people blow past you is going to happen. Having riders like those 2 guys nearly hitting me because they're soooo damn good isn't exactly what I call safe or fun. 

And yes.. if they cause people to wreck.. I certainly do hope they wreck themselves. Karma.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

I really did not see anything wrong with the video. The riders in pretty much all cases knew they were being passed. NO BIG.

Those of you that like Internet pissing matches contributed to it being locked, so either play nice or get a room. Enough of the Ad Hominem.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> Well, it looks like the other thread (under the downhill-freeride forum) was locked by a moderator. No doubt this was due, in part, to the insane amount of posting to and from Monogod.


in other words, monogod and the assclown he was responding to. :thumbsup:

it was most likely due to some vacuous douchebag (that would be YOU, rutkiller) insisting on turning it into a personal pissing match with me as opposed to a discussion of etiquette.

i'll give you this... you keep getting slammed but you keep coming back for more. not much brains, but dang you got some stamina.

now be a good little boy and stfu, k? the grown ups are talking here.

and since it got closed, i'll respond to you here...


rutkiller said:


> Can you please point out to me where you said this....
> 
> "so let's see here... i said you had never been to a lift park like the one in the vid, to which you respond about the trails you've ridden "
> 
> ...


no, im not misquoting myself. now put down your crayons and pay attention here, moran.

i have stated clearly several times that the only ones who think the riders are a-holes and poor behavior are the ones who haven't ridden an expert dh lift run like the one in the vid.

now you think they are a-holes and are exhibiting poor behavior. ergo, you are precisely one of the people i was talking about who have never been to an expert level lift run like the one in the vid. and you confirmed that you haven't.

get it now, fuktard?



rutkiller said:


> dude....seriously, look at the length of your posts. Why do you waste so much time writing so much? If you put half the effort into law school that you put into posting on this website, you could have finished that degree by now.


well, since i type over 100 wpm with 98% accuracy it doesn't take me long to bang them out and because of that i probably spend less time than most posting on here. yourself included.

i know that its hard for someone like you to comprehend, since you're proud of yourself when you smear the word "cat" on the wall in your own excrement. but not all of us hunt and peck and take forever to think up a "clever" response and then one-finger it out on the keyboard.

and im not in law school, ya silly pud. i'm working towards a doctorate in sports physiology/kinesiology.

its really time you stfu. i tried to give you an easy out, but you dont wanna take it. and the more you push it, the harder i'm gonna be on you cuz you're gonna be pleading for every bit of it you get.



rutkiller said:


> Despite what everyone says....this is one frickin' sweet video.


FINALLY!!!! you manage to string a few words together to form a thought that you didnt pull directly from your cornhole.

now let it go dude, or i shall taunt you again... :lol:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Mono exists on these boards to piss people off I assume..


if youre pissed off because i said youre an asshat for wishing injury on those guys, then so be it. im sure youre a nice enough guy, but wishing harm to come to someone is wrong dude. ESPECIALLY when you do so because you do not have an informed opinion of whats happening.



ZoSoSwiM said:


> I've never ridden downhill and have a lot of respect for people that can ride expert level trails. Power to ya! All I know is that to get better at riding you need to push your self. In order to do that you must ride trails slightly above your ability. Having people blow past you is going to happen. Having riders like those 2 guys nearly hitting me because they're soooo damn good isn't exactly what I call safe or fun.


they really weren't passing all that close. and after the first couple of times it doesnt even phase you when people blow past you like that. besides, in most cases you can hear them coming from the racket their bike is making long before you would be able to hear them call trail anyway.



ZoSoSwiM said:


> And yes.. if they cause people to wreck.. I certainly do hope they wreck themselves. Karma.


here's the thing... THEY DIDNT CAUSE ANYONE TO WRECK.

so you wishing bad on people who havent harmed others means bad karma for you, bro. think about it.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

monogod said:


> oh... so youre one of those a-hole types who thinks they own the trail and goes blowing down the run passing people, huh? just like they guys who were overtaking and passing people on the trail they were riding... cuz "it's just the way it goes."
> 
> um..... er.... hmmmmm......
> 
> uh..... what was your point again??? :skep:


Nice. Way to take something out of context, dude. As I stated to Man with one hand earlier:

"Guys that can't slow down (even for a few seconds) to allow the rider in front to get safely out of the way are a$$hats, in my dh-rider opinion. Whether they cause a tumble or not....they are putting other (less skilled) rider's safety at risk because they're too impatient to let them get over.

But what do I know.....I've only got 90 runs in the bike park so far this season. "

I've ridden in two of the largest lift access areas in the world (Whistler and Portes du Soleil) and many other designated "expert DH trails" (as you so like to bring up). Just because I'm faster down something doesn't give me the right to make stupid passes (like the ones at 39 and 45 seconds, but particularly the one at 1:04 where the guy in front slides into the rider).

Of course, what do I know.....maybe some other "DH newbs" can put it more succinctly for me.  
http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=113636

I think Patrolskid's comment says it all: "i like the french courtesy . . . . "

Or SeanD's comment: "There are quite a few people who would gladly put buddy into the hillside for passing like that." FYI, these guys ride a fair bit of DH......patrolskid about 4-5 days a week.

Monogod, I'm sorry what do bike you ride and where do you ride it exactly??

Cheers,
EB


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

TLL said:


> I really did not see anything wrong with the video. The riders in pretty much all cases knew they were being passed. NO BIG.


seems plain to all but a few.



TLL said:


> Those of you that like Internet pissing matches contributed to it being locked, so either play nice or get a room. Enough of the Ad Hominem.


give credit where credit is due. i have really shown restraint with douchie mcfuktard and have gone the extra mile to keep it civil.

but some people just dont know when to lick their wounds and stfu. at that point, the gloves come off.... thread locking be damned! :lol:


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

You're working towards a doctorate in sports physiology/kinesiology? Can I get a Woot!!?? Bravo Grandpa, bravo. 

What happened to this? "oh, as to what i do for a living. im currently in the medical field, but have studied law and at some point am planning to become an attorney. just need to get to a point where i decide to dedicate the time to actually finish my degree."

So, are you going to finish that law degree and become an attorney before the age of 50? Better hurry Gramps...I don't know that you'll qualify for Social Security if you're still living in Mom's basement. By the way, she called again and wants you to go upstairs...apparently, dinner is ready. She cooked up a nice plate of red meat for her little vegan. Now scoot along little vegan, scoot along.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Ya know what I think? I think I just might start a new thread on this website and title it "Your Thoughts on Monogod."

Hmmm....


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

$5 says this thread will be locked within the hour...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ebxtreme said:


> Nice. Way to take something out of context, dude.


thanks.

but i think the point made is loud and clear none the less. 

oh, and i didnt call you a newb, but since you want to quote people... allow me to retort.



RickyD said:


> This thread proves nothing other than all the people who are so offended and outraged, should stay off EXPERT level designated DH courses.
> 
> If you can't hang, be prepared to allow passing. Simple.
> 
> ...


well said, sir. well said.

and that's coming from a dude almost 50 years old. you young'uns ought to be ashamed.

you want me to go quote mining from the plethora of other posts from people who agree with my position?

and speaking of all the others who disagree that their behavior is unbecoming... i couldnt help but notice that despite the NUMEROUS other people who have the exact same opinion in both threads as myself, you guys only want to quote/respond to me. but then its basically call me a di</>ck because i won't back down and/or alter my position.

well bring it on... pussies.

honestly, ya'll might as well save your frickin' breath because no one will ever convince me that:


it isn't lame for a newb to get on an expert trail and then expect everyone else to dumb down their riding to the newb's level.

its uncool to pass someone at speed on an expert level lift run

these guys deserve a beat down at the bottom of the chair for their riding


fwiw, you're certainly free to keep trying, but it will be a colossal waste of everyone's time.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> You're working towards a doctorate in sports physiology/kinesiology? Can I get a Woot!!?? Bravo Grandpa, bravo.
> 
> What happened to this? "oh, as to what i do for a living. im currently in the medical field, but have studied law and at some point am planning to become an attorney. just need to get to a point where i decide to dedicate the time to actually finish my degree."


are you really that big of a colossal fuktard?

i never said i was in law school you romper room flunkout. i said i studied law. and i did. pre-law was my minor when i was in college on a psychology major.

and when i get to the point where i have the doctorate finished up at some point i'll pursue taking the lsat and getting into law school.

education is life long. not just something you do for 4 years in a drunken haze, if you even do it at all.

and since you want to post p.m.'s this is why you even know anything about it...

"_If you don't mind me asking, what do you do for a living? You seem like you like to argue and the fashion in which you present your arguments is very lawyer-like. I would put money on the fact that you are some sort of attorney. I deal with lawyers everyday and your demeanor reminds me very much of what I experience at work.

Friends?_"



rutkiller said:


> So, are you going to finish that law degree and become an attorney before the age of 50?


actually i may not. but im in no hurry. i've been in college off and on for the better part of the last 15 years becoming a nurse, a certified counselor specializing in stress management and crisis intervention; a drug counselor; owned my own business throughout part of my 20's making better than 100k a year; and finished massage therapy school (though i never got licensed.

what have you done with your life, ya young whippersnapper, besides chase pus</>sy and drink beer?

youth like you make me shudder for the future.

you really, REALLY need to stfu. cuz the more you type the more you embarrass yourself.

whats even more pathetic is that you're just too obtuse to even realize it.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> Ya know what I think? I think I just might start a new thread on this website and title it "Your Thoughts on Monogod."
> 
> Hmmm....


your obsession with me is pathological.

its clear you have a crush on me, but i dont swing that way.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

monogod said:


> are you really that big of a colossal fuktard?
> 
> i never said i was in law school you romper room flunkout. i said i studied law. and i did. pre-law was my minor when i was in college on a psychology major.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Monogod is getting a little pissy. It also sounds like you are the type of person who can't keep steady employment. If you do end up pursuing a career in the legal field, you'll certainly need to establish your own firm, because nobody in their right mind would hire someone like you....hence the self-employment history.

What have I done in my life? Not much, but then again, I'm only 31 years of age. After earning a bachelor's degree, I went directly to grad school. I had a wonderful time at The Wharton School of Business, thank you. After graduating with a M.B.A. from what is arguably the best business school in the country, I was recruited by a Fortune 100 company, where I still work today. Through the course of my short career with my current employer, I've been promoted a number of times and I currently have more responsibility than most will ever have. I've built up a nice fat 401k and have continued to watch my pension increase month after month. In my spare time, I plan on what I will do when I retire young. (Maybe I can make time to attend your law school graduation?) Aside from that, I married two years ago and purchased a home that may be big enough for your ego...it's 3,400 square feet.

I can't help but notice that you haven't yet talked about your own downhill riding experience(s). I believe it has been asked of you by more than one person. Likewise, I still haven't seen any mention of any DH rig that you may own and/or ride. Do you have a response?


----------



## CCPHammer (May 12, 2007)

So I read a few posts in the thread first and then watched the video expecting to see a really rude guy running other riders off the trail. I must admit I didn't really see what the big deal was. It didn't look like the passes he made were so dangerous to me.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> Sounds like Monogod is getting a little pissy.


you'd like that if i was, wouldnt you. after all, thats clearly been your goal for quite some time now.

sorry to disappoint you though, poindexter. it will take a great deal more than your sophomoric shenanigans to actually get under my skin.

as i told you before, i take this stuff with a grain of salt (if that), but if an ass clown wants a showdown sometimes you just have to give them what they want. you're just too stupid to know when to shut up.

honestly, my weakness is sometimes not being able to just let morans be morans; so im just giving you what you've been begging for throughout two threads you moronic ass clown.

in fact, my signature used to be "_never argue with an idiot. they will only bring you down to their level and then beat you with experience._" i changed it cuz i will engage people such as yourself instead of heeding my own advice. :thumbsup:

but even if i was getting pissy, it would reflect more poorly on you than me. despite my many attempts to keep it off of a personal level you tried to pick a fight and then keep goading and goading and goading. youre like a petulant child doing his best to irritate the grown ups. a wall flower with crappy self esteem trying to get someone to notice him. a damaged ego who yearns for any attention from the cool kids even if it is negative.

you remind me of the kid on the playground that would go around taunting and taunting and taunting and then goes running to the teacher crying and playing innocent when someone finally got fed up and cracked him in the mouth.

or like the annoying terrier at my folks ranch that follows along behind the horse nipping at it's heels and then looks so surprised when he finally gets kicked.



rutkiller said:


> It also sounds like you are the type of person who can't keep steady employment.


theres a difference between "can't keep" and choosing to do a variety of things with one's life rather than be a 9-5 cubicle slave.

i was self employed throughout virtually all of my 20's and made very, very good money. but it wasnt what i wanted to do with the rest of my life, hence staying in school and earning various degrees/certifications.



rutkiller said:


> What have I done in my life? Not much, but then again, I'm only 31 years of age.


9 years older than you and you call me gramps? :lol: retart.



rutkiller said:


> After earning a bachelor's degree, I went directly to grad school. I had a wonderful time at The Wharton School of Business, thank you. After graduating with a M.B.A. from what is arguably the best business school in the country, I was recruited by a Fortune 100 company, where I still work today. Through the course of my short career with my current employer, I've been promoted a number of times and I currently have more responsibility than most will ever have. I've built up a nice fat 401k and have continued to watch my pension increase month after month.


gosh, and yet you still are unable to have a civilized discussion and instead prefer a flame war and internet pissing match? all that education and you still come across as a 14 year old doing bong hits while trying to antagonize people.



rutkiller said:


> Aside from that, I married two years ago


hope she doesnt find out that you get crushes on other males on interweb forums. wait, i hope she does cuz its not fair to her to be married to a dude who gets crushes on other dudes.



rutkiller said:


> I can't help but notice that you haven't yet talked about your own downhill riding experience(s). I believe it has been asked of you by more than one person. Likewise, I still haven't seen any mention of any DH rig that you may own and/or ride. Do you have a response?


its irrelevant. i never claimed to be a dh superstar, now did i?

im not a pro dh'er. im not even the fastest on the mountain on ANY given day. but im also not some sniveling little fairy who craps herself when one of the really fast guys rips past me on the trail; nor do i expect the really fast dudes to dumb down their riding on the expert trails to accommodate me.

you pays your money, and you takes your chances.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

monogod said:


> if they were on xc trails then yeah, they were being jerks. but captain obvious wishes to point out that this is NOT xc trail riding.... its DOWNHILL.
> 
> when riding downhill trails or ski runs its more of a "you pays your money and you takes your chances" environment when you get on the trail. so no, their passing technique/etiquette was not unbecoming for the trail or type of riding; nor is dragging the rear around corners bad etiquette when downhilling.


Damn it Monogod. You did it again. Its the second time this week I agree with you. 
This is lift assisted riding fellows. Man up and grow a set or get off the trail and stay on the bunny slopes. 
But on your normal, neighborhood XC singletrack loop this would be really bad riding etiquette, but then again that's why people ride at resorts.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

KONA_in_SB said:


> Damn it Monogod. You did it again. Its the second time this week I agree with you.


i dunno if i would go around saying that too loud.

that post is what pissed in rutkillers oatmeal and started the debacle that has spread across two different threads!!! :lol:



KONA_in_SB said:


> This is lift assisted riding fellows. Man up and grow a set or get off the trail and stay on the bunny slopes.


yeah.... take that all you sissy-mary poofs!


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Pat, I would like to buy a vowel please. An "O."*

By Monogod; "honestly, my weakness is sometimes not being able to just let_* moran *_be *morans*; so im just giving you what you've been begging for throughout two threads you moronic ass clown."

Can you please define "moran?" My guess is that your weakness is _spelling_ "moron."

Wow, 40 years old, not yet married, a vegan and still hoping to attend law school. Sounds like every woman's dream! I'm going to submit your name to Season 9 of The Bachelor.

Um, you still haven't answered the question. What and where do you ride, Gramps?

God, I hope when I'm 40 years old, I don't put myself into a position where I actually have to use the term "moronic ass clown" or "fuktard."

I win.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> By Monogod; "honestly, my weakness is sometimes not being able to just let_* moran *_be *morans*; so im just giving you what you've been begging for throughout two threads you moronic ass clown."
> 
> Can you please define "moran?" My guess is that your weakness is _spelling_ "moron."


if i wanted to spell "moron" i would have typed "moron", you MORAN.

definition of moran: someone who is too stupid to be qualified as a moron. its classic mtbr slang. moran.



rutkiller said:


> Wow, 40 years old, not yet married,


dont get your hopes up because im single. i told you... i DONT swing that way.

and yeah, im really picky and would rather be single than be with some broad who has my nuts in a box.

but beyond that it's better than being you and in a sham marriage to conceal the fact you're into dudes.



rutkiller said:


> a vegan


whoa... you really cut me to the quick with that one! :skep:



rutkiller said:


> and still hoping to attend law school.


yeah, it will suck to have a law degree on top of a doctorate, a nursing degree, certifications as a therapist and drug counselor, and a registered massage therapist.

OUCH! you slammed me again!



rutkiller said:


> Um, you still haven't answered the question. What and where do you ride, Gramps?


i answered the question. you just didnt like (or perhaps understand) the answer.



rutkiller said:


> God, I hope when I'm 40 years old, I don't put myself into a position where I actually have to use the term "moronic ass clown" or "fuktard."


what's really pathetic is that at 31 you put others in the position where they have no other choice than to use them to describe you.

still too stupid to know when to quit...


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Holy crap. God Complex.


----------



## andykrow (Apr 3, 2005)

:devil: 's advocate?

You'll make a good lawyer, monogod. Where's that damn popcorn icon?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Vegan, eh?

Hey.... more for me.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Still going?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice vid, Brown_Teeth. Just one question: are their cranks welded in place, or do they actually turn them sometimes?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Still going?


i saw an awful lot of tyre sliding. :nono:

and i for one am PISSED at the way the guy cut off the dog trying to pass at 0:25. what an a-hole.

oh wait, my bad. im supposed to be pissed at the dog for trying to pass a slower rider on the inside... right?

no, no... i got it. im supposed to be pissed at the slower rider for not yielding the trail to the dog... right?

golly, can one of the "real" dh guys tell me who i'm supposed to be pissed at in this situation? im confused.... :crazy:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I think we just had a post blow up.

Sorry for all those afflicted.

No hard feelings..

Please ignore the guys in white jumps suits performing clean up..


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

as for skills this might be better


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

East Coaster!!!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Skills to survive:thumbsup:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/5173


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

That is stupid mad ridiculous awesome.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

*DO NOT do this*


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

By Monogod;

"yeah, it will suck to have a law degree on top of a doctorate, a nursing degree, certifications as a therapist and drug counselor, and a registered massage therapist."


You nailed it Gramps! By the time you are done acquiring all of these pieces of paper to hang on your Mom's basement wall, you'll be knocking on retirement's door! Fear not, though; you can dip into your 401k at 59 1/2 y.o. without being penalized and you can start knocking down those student loans. 


I'm sorry, I guess I missed it. Tell me again. Where and what do you ride?

I watched "The 40 Year Old Virgin" last week....it reminds me of your situation. Oh, and he rode a bike too, just like you!

May God bless your alleged "girlfriend," she needs it.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> By Monogod;
> 
> "yeah, it will suck to have a law degree on top of a doctorate, a nursing degree, certifications as a therapist and drug counselor, and a registered massage therapist."
> 
> You nailed it Gramps! By the time you are done acquiring all of these pieces of paper to hang on your Mom's basement wall, you'll be knocking on retirement's door! Fear not, though; you can dip into your 401k at 59 1/2 y.o. without being penalized and you can start knocking down those student loans.


first of all, we don't have basements in texas. retart.

secondly, i have no student loans, ass clown. nor will i. i pay as i go.

and what... you think you're the only one who knows how to invest money? what a tool.

in fact, i have no debt at all. all 5 of my vehicles (3 cars, 2 motorcycles) are paid for. my malibu wakeboard boat is paid for. and all 24 bikes in my stable are paid for.

but like i said, you value being a good little corporate clone putting in your 9-5 and 50 weeks a year. good for you. not everyone is you.

i value diversity in my life and would shoot myself in the head before putting on a monkey suit and being a corporate stooge. with the skills and "pieces of paper" i have acquired over the years (and will continue to acquire) i am in the position of setting my own working hours and having the freedom to work for myself when/if and how much i choose. i make good money and take close to 3 months of vacation a year because of how i have structured my life.

so you really make a lot of points trying to rag on someone for continuing education throughout their life.

cutting down someone because they are not like you seldom works. especially when the "you" is butt nugget such as yourself.



rutkiller said:


> I'm sorry, I guess I missed it.


then go find it, retart. you expect me to spoon feed you cuz youre too stupid to comprehend simple english?



rutkiller said:


> I watched "The 40 Year Old Virgin" last week....it reminds me of your situation. Oh, and he rode a bike too, just like you!


good gravy, is that the best you can come up with you synapticly challenged result of a botched abortion?



rutkiller said:


> May God bless your alleged "girlfriend," she needs it.


not half as much as your wife does when youre thinking of other guys and wishing she had a Y chromosome while being intimate with her.

now go away and leave me alone... your man-crush on me is really starting to creep me out. NO MEANS NO!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

monogod said:


> first of all, we don't have basements in texas. retart.
> 
> secondly, i have no student loans, ass clown. nor will i. i pay as i go.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Finally, an explanation...*

Monogod;

In one line, you explained everything....
"first of all, we don't have basements in* texas*."

Ya'll from the south! (insert your own inference here...)

O'Doyle used to rule, but now he shines my shoes.

I win. Monogod will forever lose.

So long cowgirl.

End.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

since you've failed in everything else, now you want to make it geographical?

well, ok...

but first, let me get this straight.... some dude from new jersey (i.e. new york's landfill) thinks being from texas is an insult?



rutkiller said:


> Ya'll from the south! (insert your own inference here...)


here's a few for ya, trisomy 21...

7 time TDF winner lance armstrong hails from this great state, and now has a bike shop in my home town.

austin, texas is the live music capital of the world.

sxsw is the largest indy art/music/movie festival in the world.

dfw airport is larger than manhattan. the dallas fort worth metroplex is HALF the size of your entire state. er.... landfill.

we gave the world janis joplin, stevie ray vaughn, chester nimitz, a.j. foyt, and tommy lee jones; just to name a few.

we provide the largest percentage of domestic crude oil and posses the largest crude oil reserves

the alamo.

the king ranch is larger than the state of rhode island.

we are the ONLY state to enter the union by treaty rather than annexation.

because of the above, we are the only state that can secede.

dr. pepper was invented in waco, texas

the first suspension bridge in the nation was built in waco, texas and still stands to this day.

the first domed stadium in the country was built in houston in 1965

the dallas cowboys have been to the superbowl more than any other team (8 times), and at 5 wins are tied for the most.

johnson space center in houston is home of mission control for manned space flights, and successfully brought apollo 13 back down. jsc also designs, builds, and tests space craft as well as training astronauts.

and i'm just gettin started. :thumbsup:

but honestly, all that aside undoubtedly the best thing that can be said about texas is that you are NOT here.



rutkiller said:


> O'Doyle used to rule, but now he shines my shoes.
> 
> I win. Monogod will forever lose.


holy crap, you really are a 14 year old doing bong hits.

maybe thats why you're too damn stupid (or stoned) to know when to quit... :lol:


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

monogod said:


> you're too damn stupid (or stoned) to know when to quit... :lol:


Hahahaha... Pretty funny, cause twenty five of the longest posts in this thread are... (not his)

Texas. No kidding.


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

monogod said:


> obviously no. a gun would be excessive. :lol:
> 
> but seriously dude, wtf is between your ears..... feces???? :crazy:
> 
> ...


Reading comprehension should make you think that what I said it's just a exaggeration. :thumbsup:

But you said: 


monogod said:


> the idea behind dh is to get down the mountain as rapidly as possible.


Which is obvious; what I want to say is that there are better ways to overtake a slow rider, and the best way is (IMO) the safest for both the fast and the slow rider, and not always the fastest.

It's unnecessary to risk someone just because you want to go fast, that's just my opinion, and that is what I wanted to say. I'm not telling that the guys on the vid did that on every corner, but I've experienced that a few times on a bike park.

It's obvious that when you go to a bike park you asume risks, but that kind of risks are totally avoidable. Specially when all folks going to bike parks just want to have fun riding, NOT RACING. This is not 4X.

I don't know how fast you are, you seem to know what you're talking about, but remember, there is always someone faster than you in the bike parks; I imagine that if the superfast rider overtakes you (roughly) and makes you crash (which is possible, isn't it?) and you get injured you will accept it as something normal, isn't it? Was that necessary? :thumbsup:


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

monogod said:


> wtf is between your ears..... feces???? :crazy:


Was this necessary? I think that you ideas, arguments, explanations, experience and intelligence are strong enough to convince me :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Pableras said:


> Reading comprehension should make you think that what I said it's just a exaggeration. :thumbsup:


reading comprehension should make you think that what i said it's just sarcasm. :thumbsup:



Pableras said:


> I imagine that if the superfast rider overtakes you (roughly) and makes you crash (which is possible, isn't it?) and you get injured you will accept it as something normal, isn't it? Was that necessary? :thumbsup:


yes, if that happens thats just part of the risk of getting on the mtn.

you pays your money and you takes your chances.

those who are gonna cry about crap like that need to take up stamp collecting until their sack drops and they are able to comprehend and accept the inherent danger in getting on a lift run.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> Hahahaha... Pretty funny, cause twenty five of the longest posts in this thread are... (not his)
> 
> Texas. No kidding.


relevance? none.

im sure it has some to you though, and you obviously feel quite clever for having posted it.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Pableras said:


> Was this necessary? I think that you ideas, arguments, explanations, experience and intelligence are strong enough to convince me :thumbsup:


yes. sarcasm is just as effective, and sometimes more so, as the items you listed. :thumbsup:

but you obviously know that, since your post i was responding to was full of sarcasm. and i will say of that post again...

WELL DONE, SIR! :lol: it was very clever indeed! more so than most any other post in the thread. kudos to you, sir!


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Monogod,

Your list of "All Great Things About Texas" made my day. I couldn't stop laughing. I especially like your reference to Rhode Island and The Alamo. Thanks for the laughs. I'll respond to your list a little bit later, when I have more time, alright cowboy?

Just one question though... Did you sleep at all last night? It seems that you were posting your nonsense every few hours, throughout the night. You need to get a life and wife bro. It does a body good.

Oh, by the way, I did notice that you conveniently left George Bush out of your "All Great Things About Texas" list. After a short stint in Connecticut, the State realized that they didn't want him, so the only logical place to send such a person was Texas. 

Until we meet again, Monocowboy.....


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> I'll respond to your list a little bit later, when I have more time, alright cowboy?


dont bother. enough is enough already. seriously dude. let it go.

and staying up all night just to respond to you? dont flatter yourself. how many times must i tell you i dont swing that way? you are mistaking my contempt for reciprocation of your man-crush on me. i was working an alzheimer's unit last night and had lots of downtime.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

lol


----------



## TheSubaruJunkie (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats the oldest pic on the internet, but it definatly holds true. Expecially in this thread. I vote for less ***** aching and more awesome video's.

Thanks Brown_Teeth for actually contributing to this thread.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Brokeback Monogod*



monogod said:


> dont bother. enough is enough already. seriously dude. let it go.
> 
> and staying up all night just to respond to you? dont flatter yourself. how many times must i tell you i dont swing that way? you are mistaking my contempt for reciprocation of your man-crush on me. i was working an alzheimer's unit last night and had lots of downtime.


The alzheimer's unit, huh? By the time you get that law degree, you may very well be back in that unit, Gramps.

I would write more, but I'm still laughing at your patethic attempt to create a "Great Things About Texas" list. I need to go dry my tears from laughing so hard.

Have a nice day Cowboy. Go tear up some of those gnarly Texan downhill courses for me.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

I would normally tell you two to get a room, but this is SOOOOO funny.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rabidweasel999 said:


> I would normally tell you two to get a room,


please dont. he would miss the metaphor and you would only be encouraging his pathological, obsessive man-crush on me.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> The alzheimer's unit, huh? By the time you get that law degree, you may very well be back in that unit, Gramps.
> 
> I would write more, but I'm still laughing at your patethic attempt to create a "Great Things About Texas" list. I need to go dry my tears from laughing so hard.
> 
> Have a nice day Cowboy. Go tear up some of those gnarly Texan downhill courses for me.


as opposed to new jersey, who's claim to fame is being new york's landfill... :lol:

brokeback, indeed. you'd reaaaly like that, wouldn't ya? but how many times do i have to tell you that...

NO MEANS NO!

just because i responded to your pm asking to be friends did not mean i want to be "friends" with you in that way and be "ennis" to your "jack".


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

monogod said:


> please dont. he would miss the metaphor and you would only be encouraging his pathological, obsessive man-crush on me.


Yeah..... "please stop arguing" would have worked better in this context.


----------



## Screamer (May 1, 2008)

It's amazing how two somewhat intelligent people can still be arguing over a dead thread.
Although actually the arguement now seems to be who has the biggest penis or something?
Anyway, as for a right or wrong answer to this thread it's never going to happen. We all have our own opinions and beliefs and that's something no one's going to change.
In fact when both of you read this you're just going to skip right over it and continue to make yourselves look semi-stupid.
I have an idea...why not you two continue your childish dialogue through private messages?
Right or wrong and name calling aside this thread is dead.
Then again I doubt this will ever end.


----------



## tundranerd (Jun 9, 2008)

Rutkiller,

Damn you're a masochist, at least get some lube next-time.

It's good thing I enjoy man-love, else, I'd have never made it through this thread.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Brokeback Monogod*

Okay, so Monogod created a "Great Thigs About Texas" list....

here it is.

_7 time TDF winner lance armstrong hails from this great state, and now has a bike shop in my home town._
He also has one nut (aka, monoball). He's been accused of doping. He failed at marriage. Oh, and he's a roadie. Maybe Monogod should pedal his vegan ass over to Lance's shop and compare their lack of balls.

_austin, texas is the live music capital of the world._
Well, good. Now I know where to go if I want to hear some hayseed, ******* country music about how Buck shot his dog with his son's gun and then went fishing to get his mind off of his pending divorce from his cousin.

_sxsw is the largest indy art/music/movie festival in the world._
Indy art, indy music and indy movies all suck, which is exactly why the industry was forced to put such a massive gathering of pathetic social outcasts in Texas. No other state would welcome such a group of wannabe "artists."

_dfw airport is larger than manhattan. the dallas fort worth metroplex is HALF the size of your entire state. er.... landfill._
Awesome! So there is an airport large enough to accommodate your ego in the event that you need to fly. The Dallas Fort Worth metroplex is "HALF" the size of my entire state, and "HALF" as smart to boot!

_we gave the world janis joplin, stevie ray vaughn, charles nimitz, a.j. foyt, and tommy lee jones; just to name a few._
Well thank you Cowboy. Your state gave us;
1) A drug using, raspy voiced hippie who couldn't survive to see her 28th birthday,
2) A guitarist who died at 35, only 8 years the senior of the aforementioned Joplin,
3) A seaman (Maybe Monoball should read up on him),
4) Another f'ing NASCAR racer. Can I get a woot!!!,
and
5) An actor who hasn't done anything worthy since 1997, when he starred in "Men in Black." Well, unless you consider his 2005 appearance in "Man of the House" a cinematic blockbuster.

Oh, and don't forget that Texas gave us Enron and David Koresh. They were both worthy additions to our country.

_we provide the largest percentage of domestic crude oil and posses the largest crude oil reserves_
Yet, gas still costs me $3.89 per gallon. Perhaps the money-hungry oil whores of your great State should help their fellow Americans a bit more.

_the alamo._
Three words; Pee Wee Herman.

_the king ranch is larger than the state of rhode island._
Okay, good. I'm not sure how or why this is relevant to _anything_. But I guess it is a good thing? I don't know what to say about this.

_we are the ONLY state to enter the union by treaty rather than annexation._
That should tell you something. At least the other 49 states did it right. I guess you could say the union had a 98% effective rate, much like your typing.

_because of the above, we are the only state that can secede._
And believe me, the other 49 states are waiting for the day... Maybe you can sign a treaty with Mexico.

_dr. pepper was invented in waco, texas_
Maybe that explains why Taco Bell is the only fast food joint who still has this sugar water.

_the first suspension bridge in the nation was built in waco, texas and still stands to this day._
Unfortunately, efforts failed. The bridge was orginally designed to lead to all neighboring states, as well as Mexico, providing Texans a way to escape.

_the first domed stadium in the country was built in houston in 1965 _
Ah, yes....the Astrodome, which had a playing field covered in Astro-Turf. It caused more long-term injuries to professional athletes than any other modern-era stadium. Nice going Houston!

_the dallas cowboys have been to the superbowl more than any other team (8 times), and at 5 wins are tied for the most._
Most Superbowl appearances (8), but tied for most Superbowl wins (5)? Too bad they play second fiddle to the 5-0 49'ers. Oh, and don't forget the Steelers have 5 Superbowl wins as well. So they lost the Superbowl 3 times. Remember, 2nd place is the first loser.

_johnson space center in houston is home of mission control for manned space flights, and successfully brought apollo 13 back down. jsc also designs, builds, and tests space craft as well as training astronauts._
Apollo 13 is commonly called a "successful failure." So that makes them good at failing...well, maybe you should see if they will need to hire an attorney in 10 years. You're right...all of those rocket scientists are hard at work at JSC everyday trying to figure out how the hell they will finally be able to send your ego on a one-way trip to the moon.


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

Funny thread. I don't know the first thing about DH so all I'm going to say is that it was an entertaining video and nobody _seemed_ to be angry about the way they were passed. Secondly, I don't always agree with what Monogod says and I'm not huge on internet arguing but he is definitely winning this one against Rutkiller. I'm not pretty sure you've committed the ad hominem fallacy quite a few times. You've taken this from a debate about trail etiquette to attacking Monogod personally. The biggest problem is, you don't even do that well. Could we take the discussion back to the video and trail etiquette? Possibly just end it?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> _7 time TDF winner lance armstrong hails from this great state, and now has a bike shop in my home town._
> He also has one nut (aka, monoball). He's been accused of doping. He failed at marriage. Oh, and he's a roadie. Maybe Monogod should pedal his vegan ass over to Lance's shop and compare their lack of balls.


I thought this was kind of funny, bravo for the good use of wit. Good luck with trashing Lance, probably not the smartest move.



rutkiller said:


> _we gave the world janis joplin, stevie ray vaughn, charles nimitz, a.j. foyt, and tommy lee jones; just to name a few._
> Well thank you Cowboy. Your state gave us;
> 1) A drug using, raspy voiced hippie who couldn't survive to see her 28th birthday,
> 2) A guitarist who died at 35, only 8 years the senior of the aforementioned Joplin,
> ...


Okay, yeah, Janis Joplin is not that great but come on man, your gonna dismiss Stevie Ray Vaughn? He died in a friggen plane crash dude! Plus he was certifiably among the greatest guitarists on the planet, at least give Texas credit for that. Plus Nimitz was a badass and an Admiral not a Seaman. A Seaman is a measure of rank, Navy folk are generically referred to as sailors or squids. Finally if you don't respect what A. J. Foyt accomplished in his career you need to take a second look, he raced quite a bit more than just NASCAR. Tommy Lee Jones, eh, I liked The Fugitive so he's cool too.



rutkiller said:


> _we provide the largest percentage of domestic crude oil and posses the largest crude oil reserves_
> Yet, gas still costs me $3.89 per gallon. Perhaps the money-hungry oil whores of your great State should help their fellow Americans a bit more.


This just makes you sound dumb, and your only paying $3.89 a gallon. Trust me, it could be worse.



rutkiller said:


> blah blah blah...


Okay, I would think I'd be the last guy who would side with monogod on anything but he's right. You've completely shat all over your own thread by trying to pursue a personal beef with him. Yes he's an a-hole and a narcissistic prick at times but you just got to let it go man, he's tearing you apart in comparison.

This thread is far beyond needing to be locked.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Yep!*

"Yes he's an a-hole and a narcissistic prick"

You are correct Sir! That he is.

Okay. I am officially done posting on this thread.

Monogod....until we meet again.........


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

"
Well, good. Now I know where to go if I want to hear some hayseed, ******* country music about how Buck shot his dog with his son's gun and then went fishing to get his mind off of his pending divorce from his cousin.
"


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> _7 time TDF winner lance armstrong hails from this great state, and now has a bike shop in my home town._
> He also has one nut (aka, monoball). He's been accused of doping. He failed at marriage. Oh, and he's a roadie. Maybe Monogod should pedal his vegan ass over to Lance's shop and compare their lack of balls.


figures that the first thing on your mind is the guy's genitals...

but since you brought it up, now you need to provide the relevance to how it detracts from winning the tdf 7 years running.

he's accomplished more with cancer, a divorce, and one nut than you will in two lifetimes.

and perhaps you would be kind enough explain to us how getting divorced detracts from winning the tdf 7 years running or what relevance it has to his athletic accomplishments?

"accused" is not synonymous with "convicted" or "proven".

and yeah, genius... he's a roadie. when's the last time you saw a guy on a dh rig and full body armor riding the tdf? :crazy: retart.

the more you type, the more it's clear.... logic+you=FAIL



rutkiller said:


> _austin, texas is the live music capital of the world._
> Well, good. Now I know where to go if I want to hear some hayseed, ******* country music about how Buck shot his dog with his son's gun and then went fishing to get his mind off of his pending divorce from his cousin.


here's where it's really good to actually know what you're talking about before shooting off your mouth and trying to appear intelligent.

"live music capital of the world" means just that. "live" music, not "country" music. people go to austin to get signed/discovered/exposure instead of l.a., and have for the last couple of decades.

once again, your own ignorance defeats you.



rutkiller said:


> _sxsw is the largest indy art/music/movie festival in the world._
> Indy art, indy music and indy movies all suck, which is exactly why the industry was forced to put such a massive gathering of pathetic social outcasts in Texas. No other state would welcome such a group of wannabe "artists."


and yet again your profound ignorance is on display.

"indy" means "not signed". sxsw is attended by music/film executives from the world over and is a globally recognized extravaganza and showcase of up and coming artists in various mediums, as well as shows and screenings of/by MAJOR name/label talent. hint: its not just indy music and films.

so once again, your own ignorance defeats you.



rutkiller said:


> _dfw airport is larger than manhattan. the dallas fort worth metroplex is HALF the size of your entire state. er.... landfill._
> Awesome! So there is an airport large enough to accommodate your ego in the event that you need to fly. The Dallas Fort Worth metroplex is "HALF" the size of my entire state, and "HALF" as smart to boot!


we're smart enough not to let neighboring states use us as a landfill. something that can't be said of your state.



rutkiller said:


> _we gave the world janis joplin, stevie ray vaughn, charles nimitz, a.j. foyt, and tommy lee jones; just to name a few._
> Well thank you Cowboy. Your state gave us;
> 1) A drug using, raspy voiced hippie who couldn't survive to see her 28th birthday,
> 2) A guitarist who died at 35, only 8 years the senior of the aforementioned Joplin,
> ...


1) perhaps you could provide a list of music superstars from that era who were not on drugs? jim morrison and jimmy hendrix died at that age as well, so by your logic they suck too.

once again, logic+you=FAIL

2) so stevie ray vaughn sucks because a helicopter pilot flew him into the side of a mountain? uh.... yeah pal, whatever.  if eric clapton, who was supposed to be on the heli, had not given up his seat to stevie and would have been on the heli would he suck because he died in the crash?

once again, logic+you=FAIL

3) fleet admiral nimitz was an ultra-badass. perhaps YOU should read up on him. linky but it figures that when this guy is mentioned the first thing in your mind is "seaman". pun intended.

4) clutchman said it well regarding a.j.foyt. your ignorance of his accomplishments and contributions to auto racing across many genres does not detract from, nor negate them.

yet again, your own ignorance defeats you.

5) nothing since men in black? uh... ok. nothing except u.s. marshals, rules of engagement, the hunted, and colossal flop no country for old men. thrice nominated and winner of an oscar. emmy, golden globe, and screen actors guild award winner. plethoric nominations and recipient of a host of other industry awards/recognitions. oh, and he has a star on the walk of fame. yeah, he's a washed up, nobody, has-been.

if you actually knew wtf you were talking about once in a while you wouldn't look like such a fuktard.



rutkiller said:


> Oh, and don't forget that Texas gave us Enron and David Koresh. They were both worthy additions to our country.


so you're saying corporate scandals only happen in texas?

and if you knew what you were talking about you would know that koresh never broke the law. he was a licensed fire arms dealer and legally possessed all of the firearms and ammunition that he had. nor was be breaking any other laws in the mt carmel compound. people are free to be stupid and choose to follow people as their messiah, but that certainly isn't illegal. the fbi were the bad guys in this case.

in fact, lon hariuchi had just got back from ruby ridge idaho where he and his henchmen killed sam weaver, 12 years old, by shooting him in the back. then they killed vicki weaver by shooting her in the head as she stood in the doorway of her home holding an infant.

so once again, your profound and massively encompassing complete and total ignorance defeats you again.



rutkiller said:


> _we provide the largest percentage of domestic crude oil and posses the largest crude oil reserves_
> Yet, gas still costs me $3.89 per gallon. Perhaps the money-hungry oil whores of your great State should help their fellow Americans a bit more.


wft? help out their fellow americans? the petroleum industry is a FOR PROFIT industry. you don't have a RIGHT to gasoline. if you want it, you pay what they sell it for. its called supply and demand. free market capitalism.

now i call total and complete b.s. on your supposed education credentials, because i shouldnt have to be explaining this to someone with an mba.

further more, if you want to whine about not enough oil then get pissed at congress. they refuse to drill in alaska or off shore or on federal lands where we know for a fact there are HUGE reserves.

you demonstrated more ignorance and plain moranic stupidity in that short statement than you will ever know.



rutkiller said:


> _the alamo._
> Three words; Pee Wee Herman.


three more words: no relevance, asshat.

im sure to a 14 year old doing bong hits this has great implication, impact, and importance; but the significance is lost to all of us grown ups.



rutkiller said:


> _the king ranch is larger than the state of rhode island._
> Okay, good. I'm not sure how or why this is relevant to _anything_. But I guess it is a good thing? I don't know what to say about this.


you dont know what to say about anything else, REGARDLESS of subject matter, across either of the threads you started. but that certainly didn't stop you from from pecking out vapid, vacuous, infantile posts between bong hits that are wholly and completely devoid of any semblance of intelligence, knowledge, or rational thought. so why the writer's block now?



rutkiler said:


> _we are the ONLY state to enter the union by treaty rather than annexation._
> That should tell you something. At least the other 49 states did it right. I guess you could say the union had a 98% effective rate, much like your typing.


yep. they had a 98% effective rate of TAKING land. annexation is NOT the proper way to form a union. it is the foundation for a nanny/police state union ruled by federalism. which, btw, is exactly what we have now. but if you had actually taken any kind of history/government in kawlige you'd done learnt you that.

now i DEFINITELY call b.s. on your supposed academic background.



rutkiller said:


> _because of the above, we are the only state that can secede._
> And believe me, the other 49 states are waiting for the day... Maybe you can sign a treaty with Mexico.


believe me, most of us are too. you may like the gubment controlling every aspect of your life, but here in the south we don't.

but i wouldn't expect a limp wristed, internet man-crush having, nutsack fixated, yankee fairy who soils his little frillies out of terror when he gets passed on the trail to understand that.



rutkiller said:


> _dr. pepper was invented in waco, texas_
> Maybe that explains why Taco Bell is the only fast food joint who still has this sugar water.


well, since taco bell originated in downey california... actually, it doesnt explain anything. so why dont YOU explain it.

yet again... logic+you=FAIL



rutkiller said:


> _the first suspension bridge in the nation was built in waco, texas and still stands to this day._
> Unfortunately, efforts failed. The bridge was orginally designed to lead to all neighboring states, as well as Mexico, providing Texans a way to escape.


really? and here all this time we thought that since it went from one size of the brazos river to the other it was just an easier way than taking the ferry.

once again your profound and overwhelming ignorance crucifies you.



rutkiller said:


> _the first domed stadium in the country was built in houston in 1965 _
> Ah, yes....the Astrodome, which had a playing field covered in Astro-Turf. It caused more long-term injuries to professional athletes than any other modern-era stadium. Nice going Houston!


im not sure what the playing surface as to do with the fact that it was the first domed stadium, thereby proving the viability of such structures as a sports and event venue that was then copied around the country; but you certainly seem to feel clever that you have somehow made a connection. 



rutkiller said:


> _the dallas cowboys have been to the superbowl more than any other team (8 times), and at 5 wins are tied for the most._
> Most Superbowl appearances (8), but tied for most Superbowl wins (5)? Too bad they play second fiddle to the 5-0 49'ers. Oh, and don't forget the Steelers have 5 Superbowl wins as well. So they lost the Superbowl 3 times. Remember, 2nd place is the first loser.


remember that a tie for 1st isnt second place, moran.

what was the name of the nfl team from new jersey that went to or won the superbowl again??? it seems to be slipping my mind...



rutkiller said:


> _johnson space center in houston is home of mission control for manned space flights, and successfully brought apollo 13 back down. jsc also designs, builds, and tests space craft as well as training astronauts._
> Apollo 13 is commonly called a "successful failure." So that makes them good at failing...


every time we get to a point where i doubt you could possibly be more dumb and where the odds are stacked against it. where all reason and logic say that there is no way you could manage to string together some words to convey a more ludicrous, asinine, illiterate, unlearned, totally devoid of any coherent thought statement you go and defy the odds by putting it in the end zone with a hail mary like this.

do you know WHY its called "the successful failure", douchie mcfuktard? its because, against all probability and odds, the guys in houston were able to figure out a way to save the lives of lovell, swigert, and haise after a completely freak accident. without mission control and the scientists, engineers, and personnel from houston it would have been a complete loss of life.

so no, it doesnt make them sucessful at failing, you undisputed king of the moranic retarts, it makes them successful at pulling off the impossible and transforming what should have been a tragic loss of life into the successful return to earth of all on board.

be warned: up to now i've been polite and reserved. but from here on out.... no more mr. nice guy.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Rutkiller, seriously, lay off. You're not going to win, but if you keep trying, it'll be hilarious.

I've scuffled with him before on helmets and I got pwned.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> "Yes he's an a-hole


and im certain that's all i'd ever be to you. but how many times do i have to tell you that i don't swing that way? geez duder, get it through your noggin.



rutkiller said:


> and a narcissistic prick"
> 
> You are correct Sir! That he is.


nah... not at all. a healthy respect for ones self and a strong self esteem isn't narcissism.

i can certainly see how sometimes i may come across that way though, because the interweb is devoid of tone and inflection of voice, facial expressions, and body language. thus, one's judgment unfortunately depends on how one perceives sarcasm or perhaps reflects my ability (or sometimes lack thereof) to make clear that comments are made out of tongue in cheek, good natured ribbing rather than in sincerity.

and with one or two exceptions (you being one of them) i mean no more by what i say than does anyone else who sits around with their buddies ripping on each other; although sometimes people choose to take it very seriously. those who know me personally or from the forum long enough know that it is given with a "wink, wink - nudge, nudge" and sly grin. but thats the problem with expressing on the interweb a sense of humor that can at times be sardonic. so goes life.

but what is irrefutably true is this...

_"you just got to let it go man, he's tearing you apart in comparison."_

and this...

_"You've completely shat all over your own thread by trying to pursue a personal beef with him. "_

and this...

_"I don't always agree with what Monogod says and I'm not huge on internet arguing but he is definitely winning this one against Rutkiller."_

and this...

_"You've taken this from a debate about trail etiquette to attacking Monogod personally. The biggest problem is, you don't even do that well."_

and this...

_"Rutkiller, Damn you're a masochist, at least get some lube next-time."_

and this...

_"Rutkiller, seriously, lay off. You're not going to win"_

honestly dude, i enjoy a good discussion. as i repeatedly implored of you, i prefer to keep it on facts rather than make it a personal flame war. but i've no real aversion to it if someone just pleads for it. and to my credit, clutchman, you have to admit that i really went the extra mile before pulling the gloves off with him.

so rutkiller, i've got a couple of pieces of advice for you.

1) sftu. its over. let it go.

2) don't pick a fight with someone just because the keep trying to back down. it could really blow up in your face.

3) know wtf you're talking about before entering a discussion/debate/argument/whatever. there is far less shame in disengaging and leaving people wondering if you're an idiot than there is in opening your mouth and removing all doubt.

that being said, i will repeat what i have said before. i have nothing personal against you and would ride with you any time or help you out in any way i could. i take all this stuff with a grain of salt, if that, and encourage you to do the same.

i'm sure most everyone on the forum has a group of buddies that rip on each other and laugh about it without taking it seriously, and most on the forum mean nothing more than that by their comments. myself included. but at the end of the day what is really important is that we all ride.

so happy trails, bro... RIDE ON! :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rabidweasel999 said:


> I've scuffled with him before on helmets and I got pwned.


shooooot.... don't sell yourself short bro, you got some good ones in! "_staggering in from a head trauma"_ i believe it was??? i laughed my head off at that one. :lol: very clever indeed!

but "high-sides" and digs aside, what was more important is that we were able to express dissenting opinions and ultimately agreeably disagree. :thumbsup:


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

My thoughts in that discussion were ''oh fvck, he's good at this." One of the first times I've ever been outgunned. Damn I'm competitive.

Can you give me lessons?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rabidweasel999 said:


> My thoughts in that discussion were ''oh fvck, he's good at this." One of the first times I've ever been outgunned. Damn I'm competitive.
> 
> Can you give me lessons?


you are doing well, grasshoppah.

keep looking within and you will never be without.


----------



## apr_GTI (Apr 13, 2008)

He's saying Merci


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, look. Monogod found a friend.


----------



## JonathanD (Jul 10, 2008)

If I were riding that trail and someone came up from behind me like that...I might fall over...ride slowly down...and pee on his bike.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Google translation gives me this description to the vid



> Camera on board the famous track down "Venosc" 2 Alps at the World Mountainbike 2007.
> 
> Rider: Sebastien Chovet, team of Ayton-Giant.
> Cameraman: Elmar Keineke, head SRAM Europe.
> ...


----------



## mtbjedi1 (Apr 9, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yep it's rude fockers like that, that get the trails shut down for the respectable riders. Why do you think Big Bear banned [big bikes] DH rigs from the ski hill? It's not the bikes but "some" of the rude dudes that ride them. It sucks that certain riders give the sport a bad name.


Actualy Big Bear banned lift accessed riding because of big lawsuits from some injured riders.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

a less literal translation would be:

Caméra embarquée sur la célèbre piste de descente "Venosc" au 2 Alpes lors du mondial de VTT 2007.
_Helmet-cam on the famous "Venosc" DH course at the 2007 MTB Worlds_

Rider : Sebastien Chovet, team d'Ayton-Giant.
Caméraman: Elmar Keineke, responsable SRAM Europe.
_Rider : Sebastien Chovet, team Ayton-Giant.
Cameraman: Elmar Keineke, rep for SRAM-Europe_

ATTENTION les yeux c'est NERVEUX !!!
_Watch out, it's scary !!!_

Attention pas de langage SMS dans les commentaires sinon touche... Merci
_Please, no SMS language in the comments, otherwise... Thanks. _

Gotta love what those online translation programs do to language! LOL.

Someone really should send this thread to SRAM & Giant and let them know how their riders are representing their brands.
I'm unable to find a "contact us" link anywhere on the Giant website.


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

Surestick Malone said:


> Someone really should send this thread to SRAM & Giant and let them know how their riders are representing their brands.


The head of Sram-Europe is the one with the camera on his helmet! 

And as far as letting Giant know, no need to do that: they already have the vid on their web site:

http://www.teamayton.com/videos

Sebastien Chovet, the rider, is a professional for their extreme team.

That video actually probably made Giant very happy, as it has gone around the world and has been viewed more than half a million times on the French Dailymotion site alone.

As for the Venosc trail, it is in the 2 Alpes ski resort and is the most famous DH trail in France and probably in Europe. The trail is clearly advertised for experts and trail etiquette on this particular trail is for the slower riders to get out of the way (or not go at all).

The fact that the video was shot during a world championship would make riders taking that trail even more aware that they might be passed by very fast riders.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> And Man with one hand, let me reiterate. I'm the one *DOING* the passing.....not the other way around..... You get that?
> 
> As such, there is a difference between safely passing a rider and cutting them off on a sharp corner with a sheer drop to the side. I've ridden DH trails exactly like this one in Morzine, Les Crossets (Swiss National course) and Chatel (pic below) and those are steep and switchbacky, but offer plenty of spots to safely pass.....which this guy didn't allow "most" of the riders to utilize.
> 
> ...


You seem to be the anomaly here EBX, but actually, I ride the way you do as well, probably no where near as big of drops/jumps, but the one thing I have come to realize is that not only do the guys coming down the mtn fast present a hazard at times, so do the slower riders. I feel the slower riders cause more problems/issues than the fast riders do. Our interstate highways have laws for people speeding AND for those going too slow. You are expected to be able to "keep up" with in reason so as not hinder traffic, no matter whether you are too slow or fast, either way you cause problems for some body. I've been the slower guy plenty of times yrs ago and realized I was at the low end of the spectrum of riders I was with and had to step my game up and over the yrs I have. The passes everyone has gotten so bent over will go a long ways to encourage/stimulate those guys to get faster and to let their riding evolve.

It's sad that so many have let this lil vid be used to stirr so much useless/unwarranted BS by some one. This is the kind of thing that will hurt us and divide us more than differences in our riding....dumbasses.


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

when in Rome, do as the Romans do.

when not in France, don't whine about what the Euros do.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

w00t! said:


> when in Rome, do as the Romans do.
> 
> when not in France, don't whine about what the Euros do.


Lets GOOOOO:thumbsup: :madman: :thumbsup: :madman: :madmax:


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

monogod said:


> ..blah de fukkin blah Texas blah...


WTF does any of this have to do with mountain biking or more specifically DHing in Europe?

Both of you guys look like a couple of idiots. It's not even entertaining anymore.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

the time to say that would have been three days ago.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

*Hard to believe this thread is still alive*



TLL said:


> I really did not see anything wrong with the video. The riders in pretty much all cases knew they were being passed. NO BIG.


I had a chance to look at the vid again. I'm going to modify my comment and suggest that some of the passes were questionable, especially the one where the rider shortcutted on a turn and ran right in front of another rider. It just seems that some of the people being passed really had no idea the guy was there, and didn't have time to react and really get out of the way. Slower riders do have an obligation to pull over, but the faster rider has an obligation to give them a little time to do so. It would seem so, anyway.

And while I agree that people should be allowed to ride as fast as they like, It can't be done at the expense of the safety of others.



ebxtreme said:


> The key is to ensure that the person you're passing knows you're there and can pull over in a safe location - not risking injury to themselves or to you. Often, riders don't even know you're behind them (as has been pointed out) and can make pretty eratic moves (side to side) or might hit jumps weird.





man w/ one hand said:


> but the one thing I have come to realize is that not only do the guys coming down the mtn fast present a hazard at times, so do the slower riders.


 Which is why slower riders need ample warning.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

TLL said:


> Slower riders do have an obligation to pull over, but the faster rider has an obligation to give them a little time to do so. It would seem so, anyway.


Why does it seem so? From the video, and the signs, and the overall attitudes on advanced French DH runs, I would say it seems not.



TLL said:


> And while I agree that people should be allowed to ride as fast as they like, It can't be done at the expense of the safety of others.


I'd change the "can't" in that sentence, to "shouldn't", since it obviously can, and is, in a lot of places, as illustrated in this video for instance.

People have been riding like this for years over there. It's funny that the Americans see a video of it and get all up in arms about it. What are you guys going to do, call up the park and demand that that they insist riders behave themselves more to your liking? Will you sleep better at night? What's the point of this outcry?

You know, in Italy, they don't wear helmets... (gasp! the horror!) The world's a big place. It's not all sanitized for your protection.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Here is how its done!


 Dos anybody know the artist singing in this video?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> Why does it seem so? From the video, and the signs, and the overall attitudes on advanced French DH runs, *I would say it seems not*.


Uh, that was the point, it would seem that it would be common sense that is being ignored at times in the video.



HotBlack said:


> I'd change the "can't" in that sentence, to "shouldn't", since it obviously can, and is, in a lot of places, as illustrated in this video for instance.


No, can't is the proper use. You don't tell someone that they _shouldn't_ do something potentially dangerous to others. TLL was expressing it as a rule to be followed, not as an observation of behavior. The cops don't say you shouldn't speed, or you shouldn't drive drunk. They say you can't because it's a rule.



HotBlack said:


> You know, in Italy, they don't wear helmets... (gasp! the horror!) The world's a big place. It's not all sanitized for your protection.


So that makes it a good idea I guess? Just because we do it differently in America doesn't make us wrong, I think it's quite to the contrary actually. And since when is wearing a helmet or riding courteously "sanitizing"? Does it somehow detract from the experience or make anything less challenging? Ultimately it's in the eye of the beholder as this thread clearly illustrates. The bottom line is riding without regard for others is bad no matter where your from. Yeah, I will agree that in a competitive setting or when the trail is clearly marked for very advanced use these rules may go out the window.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Clutchman83 said:


> No, can't is the proper use. You don't tell someone that they _shouldn't_ do something potentially dangerous to others. TLL was expressing it as a rule to be followed, not as an observation of behavior. The cops don't say you shouldn't speed, or you shouldn't drive drunk. They say you can't because it's a rule.


That's can't legally. As in it's not possible to legally, because the law says you can not.

Can't. Can not. Not possible. Riding like a total asshat is not physically impossible, you just shouldn't do it, because it endangers those around you. Shouldn't. Should not. See? Easy. You can't flap your arms so hard you'll hit your head on the moon. You can punch your drill instructor in the nose because he upset you, but that don't make it a good frucken idea.



Clutchman83 said:


> So that makes it a good idea I guess? Just because we do it differently in America doesn't make us wrong, I think it's quite to the contrary actually. And since when is wearing a helmet or riding courteously "sanitizing"? Does it somehow detract from the experience or make anything less challenging? Ultimately it's in the eye of the beholder as this thread clearly illustrates. The bottom line is riding without regard for others is bad no matter where your from. Yeah, I will agree that in a competitive setting or when the trail is clearly marked for very advanced use these rules may go out the window.


Did I say it was a good idea? No, and it doesn't make it wrong there either, it's just different. Especially when the course is designated as it is. If you're getting brake-checked at speed in turns and aren't playing along, you're probably in over your head.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Arrogant buggers...and I really do notice that I have an intense dislike for French food, Ha ha ha ha.

I think their leader (for want of a better word) sums up the totality of their attributes. Some of the guys I work with are french and well...all I can say is they ARE coworkers...and that is all they will ever be. Trying not to sound racist here but I have to admit that of all the countries I have been to, people I have met, French people really rub me the wrong way and of all French people that I have met and have to work with, erm...I like none of them. Which is why our WHOLE division has a party when their work is done and they have to go back...he he he.

Nah, that still sounds racist...sorry! I really have to open my mind more and allow for differences and idiosyncracies to brush past me like shite in a wipe, and ignore the stench left behind from an ill begotten hand shake.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...erm...ha ha ha haha ha ha.

mono, that was priceless my friend, thanks. Although you have to pay for my new key board and white shirt though because I just regurgitated my most excellent red through my nasal cavity and is now slowly dripping all over the show...:thumbsup:



monogod said:


> please dont. he would miss the metaphor and you would only be encouraging his pathological, obsessive man-crush on me.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

I just read through this thread again too.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

F That...keep it going because this is A grade entertainment and I love it. I sent this to a slew of friends WWide to laugh their arses off at.

Gosh...I even attached the whole gibe cause it was so classic. Love it I say.



monogod said:


> figures that the first thing on your mind is the guy's genitals...
> 
> but since you brought it up, now you need to provide the relevance to how it detracts from winning the tdf 7 years running.
> 
> ...


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/...eo/x382ps_evermore-vtt-freeride-dh-descente-c

this looks freaking awesome. I would love to corner like this


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree...now THATS what I call riding man...!!!! Great skill...mad skills.


idaho biker 90 
mtbr member

 
Join Date: Jun 2007
Posts: 513 


https://www.dailymotion.com/related/x...-dh-descente-c

this looks freaking awesome. I would love to corner like this


----------



## airs0ft3r (Sep 2, 2007)

idaho biker 90 said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/related/...eo/x382ps_evermore-vtt-freeride-dh-descente-c
> 
> this looks freaking awesome. I would love to corner like this


Imagine how many times he failed... Wow...


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> Arrogant buggers...and I really do notice that I have an intense dislike for French food, Ha ha ha ha.
> 
> I think their leader (for want of a better word) sums up the totality of their attributes. Some of the guys I work with are french and well...all I can say is they ARE coworkers...and that is all they will ever be. Trying not to sound racist here but I have to admit that of all the countries I have been to, people I have met, French people really rub me the wrong way and of all French people that I have met and have to work with, erm...I like none of them. Which is why our WHOLE division has a party when their work is done and they have to go back...he he he.


Maybe a bit jealous for the fact that the average Frenchie has 7.5 weeks of vacation while the average American has only 2, or that they are more productive while they work than you are?



Sim2u said:


> Nah, that still sounds racist...sorry!


Racist, bigoted, prejudiced, close-minded. Yes, indeed! Since you seem proud of it and that idiotic stereotypes appear to be your thing, there's probably not much one can ever do about it. :eekster:


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

Colonel Flagg said:


> So much for the no-skidding trail ethics.


As one who does much trail work I really hate skidding. If you can't ride it clean then snow down or walk it. That trail won't last long with jerks like him.


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

Dave_schuldt said:


> As one who does much trail work I really hate skidding. If you can't ride it clean then snow down or walk it. That trail won't last long with jerks like him.


That's nonsense. That trail is DESIGNED with people like him in mind. Sebastien Chovet (the rider in the video) is a professional for Ayton-Giant and they are partners with Les 2 Alpes, the resort in which the trail is located. Chovet even has a summer training school in that resort! The trail is also used for the Free-Raid Classic during the Mondial du VTT, which are races in which the trails are INTENDED to be used like this.

And with all due respect for your trailwork, the maintenance on this kind of trails is professionally done, not done by volunteers.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you for making my day GREAT!!! I knew I would lure someone like you into the frey...too easy:thumbsup:

Erm...American...? Who says I am American

Now I make just as many mistakes and wrongly assumed concepts as the next chap...but I think I am right here when I say that, you must be French. And your handle...I mean LOOK at your handle you idiot, what does that say...SUPER Frenchie. Which is actually spelt incorrectly...although I am not spelling champ either.

Well *close minded*...nah! I live an international life style with meetings that multiple nationalities partake in on a weekly basis so I have a VERY VERY good idea of national characteristics and while studying economics, psychology, marketing, semiotics and basic linguistics (a kind of hobby that enhances my view) in various forms does not make me an expert, it most certainly gives me a deeper insight from various angles and cannons of perception, to gauge a persons language as well as their body language attributes to compare. 

I have studied enough and seen enough to have wider eyes than you sir, just because I have a different view regarding generalized French male attributes and attitudes does not make me any of the syntactically challenged and wrongly used adjectives and nouns you so anally threw at me. And I can say WITH empirical and personal stats (and that of my team in the 4 companies I work for) that of all the countries people I have met, French men are the most arrogant buggers...period. So, how is that racist...? Perhaps a sweeping statement yes, but not racist, which was why I stated "I'm not trying to sound racist here".:thumbsup: And you can take it or leave it. If you dissagree, you can...you are entitled to but you have no basis with which to throw insults at me. Take that to the bank. 

Now I never said that French people are intrinsically bad or evil, I never used any racial slang such as "snail bait" or "Garlic monkey" or any other euphemisms. I just stated an actual observation which I have and my WHOLE division - which is multinational by the way consisting of Japanese, French, Chinese, Australian, American...etc etc and many others; have because these impressions have been thrust upon us by most of the French guys that vist us or when we go to France for business.

Disliking the food is also not a racial thing, o r perhaps you should try to understand the concept of racism more before you yourself start throwing ACTUAL insults at people you have no concept of. Better yet, let me give you a really simple Wiki-link, so that you feel more in control of the babble you are typing away at...Wiki-link

And yes...it's a generalization at best _(gee, where DO they come from [?])_ the whole French male demure rubs me the wrong way and it is USUALLY the MEN of course. Which is not to say these are some kind of French-styled anti-semitical presumptions of course; just a characteristic that a great deal of - BUT NOT ALL; French MEN seem to espouse. 

But I was so happy you took the bait...now let have a good ol chat about French male pride and prejudices, attitudes as well as a slew of other cannons.

Start.....................



superfrenchie said:


> Maybe a bit jealous for the fact that the average Frenchie has 7.5 weeks of vacation while the average American has only 2, or that they are more productive while they work than you are?
> 
> Racist, bigoted, prejudiced, close-minded. Yes, indeed! Since you seem proud of it and that idiotic stereotypes appear to be your thing, there's probably not much one can ever do about it. :eekster:


Erm what else did you insult me with...lets see: *Bigoted*! _To be bigoted I would have to be intolerant of other lifestyles, identities, opinions or personas. _So on that level NO, I am not. I have GREAT tolerance for a vast array of cultural attributes...JUST not arrogant arseholes.

You also stated I was *close minded*. Gee, its as if you don't know me at all...? My gosh. Have you READ any of my posts? Or have you only selected what minute little acronyms and anecdotes I have typed out here and there that attain to your jaded, derailed mindset.

Now you also called me *prejudiced*. Now, I am beginning to see a pattern here...? If I am not mistaken, Prejudiced is when someone usually makes some kind of decision before becoming aware of the relevant facts of a case or event. Well, erm...sorry, that just does not compute at all. I never make, or try not to make any preconceived pre-judgments upon anyone. As I stated above, most of my impressions have been FORCED upon me by just SUCH arrogant arseholes from such place also before mentioned.


----------



## mhr (May 5, 2006)

Hell man, I'm a total newb at mountain biking and saw nothing wrong with this video because I'm able to understand the magnitude of what is happening here. I used to rock climb and it has very similar ethics. If you can't climb 5.11 then don't go hang on the rope all day hogging the route from those who can climb 5.11. If you still want to attempt higher level routes, then be prepared to step aside and let others have their climb if you intend to be on it all day. The same thing applies to mountain biking. If you can't maintain the level of riding that a route dictates, then be prepared to step aside and let others pass who are more capable. These riders know most people won't ever get out of their way if they slowed down and waited for them, so they just blast through as fast as possible and get it over with. If any of those people were surprised to the point of wrecking, then they clearly shouldn't be on a route where these incidents are fully expected to happen. I imagine this place has awesome trail descriptions and clearly marked difficulty ratings. If someone doesn't know what to expect on a certain route, they should ask and educate themselves before they become a road block hazard to others on the trail.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice...you changed your post's context...ok.

I agree with you that the trail is and perhaps was designed in many ways for Pro's...however, from my understanding they get a very large portion of their MAIN cash injection from general users who pay to use that venue. So, be that as it may, they still have no right to abuse the system and the rights of other users (pro or not) just because they have more skill. There is no hierarchy or elite trail implimentation usage for normal operations. When it comes to events...well thats different though. I did not think the vid was THAT bad...but it may have been with some of those douchebag low level passes. And I also did not think much of his skill either, yes he was reletively fast and he does have skill...but he did not have great skill and his use of his bike, body, position, trail etc etc etc...was poor.

Did you check out this vid...this guy has mad skills. I dont see him skidding all over the show unless its technical and even then its more of a power slide, or slilght brake induced slide for a strategic reason...not because he does not know how to use his body on his bike.
professional for Ayton-Giant and they are partners with Les 2 Alpes, the resort in which the trail is located. Chovet even has a summer training school in that resort! The trail is also used for the Free-Raid Classic during the Mondial du VTT, which are races in which the trails are INTENDED to be used like this.

And with all due respect for your trailwork, the maintenance on this kind of trails is professionally done, not done by volunteers.[/quote]


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> French men are the most arrogant buggers...period.
> 
> [...]
> 
> the whole French male demure rubs me the wrong way and it is USUALLY the MEN of course. Which is not to say these are some kind of French-styled anti-semitical presumptions of course; just a characteristic that a great deal of - BUT NOT ALL; French MEN seem to espouse.


Replace the word "French" in the paragraphs above by "Black," or "Mexican," or "Israeli," and see if that doesn't sound racist, or if you wouldn't have already been thrown out of this forum!



Sim2u said:


> I never make, or try not to make any preconceived pre-judgments upon anyone.


Of course you don't, as so superbly demonstrated by your prose above....


----------



## rojomas (Sep 22, 2007)

Why is every one refering to this as an experts only trail? I've got way more technical trails in my back yard. That's a novice trail at best. I didn't see any thing that technical, no rock gardens, no drops (other than the cliff), no gaps, no stunts, no steepies. O.K. there's a couple of rollers that you can get air on. But if you can roll it, it's not that technical. The cliff to the side doesn't make it technical either. It might be a mind f**k but that doesn't make the trail any more difficult. Slowing down for a switch back or turn is just a common cycling skill. Yes, it's fast but nothing brakes cant fix. If a newbee could get down that trail by riding the brakes, it's not that technical. The most difficult thing about the this trail would have to be being able to navigate yourself threw the traffic. That being said, you can't fault the newbees/amatuers for being on that trail. We were all newbees at one point (scared, but willing to try, not knowing your limits till you try). There is no reason to bulldoze your way threw them no matter what the know it all's think. Not every one is going to be on the same page (as some people might think). It's just matter of respect for others. Some people on this post just don't have any and no form of convincing is going to change that. I'm not going to name any names because I don't want to give him the satisfation. But just look at this one guys avitar, it screams "I'm a huge a-hole"


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

rojomas said:


> Why is every one refering to this as an experts only trail?


Not sure about referring to it as an "expert trail," but the resort, which is primarily a ski resort in the winter, labels it as "_difficult_." The trails have the same labeling system as the ski slopes (green, blue, red, black) and the Venosc trail is a "_red_" one. At the top of each lift, there is a sign explaining that red trails are "difficult" and that you should only be in there if you're "_good_." I suppose that newbies are not forbidden, but they're certainly not encouraged. There are plenty of green and blue trails for them.

See here for some videos of Sebastien Chovet (he does their advertising, that's how much they don't want him to do that...!) and others offered by the resort, and here for a trail map with the various colors. The one in the video is the Venosc trail.


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

rojomas said:


> Why is every one refering to this as an experts only trail?


Update to my previous post: the resort actually labels that trail as "expert."

From their online brochure:
*Venosc - niveau rouge / expert*​
In English:

*Venosc - red level / expert*​


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry...its not racist.

Im sorry you feel that way and in no way am I trying to be a dick either. And in no way are you talking to some low level, intellectual simpleton either. So perhaps try not to twist this situation into a racist mechanism. I do not think you have the brain pan for that.

Black people...? You ARE an idiot...? Black people ARE not a nationality, they are not a group of people derived from 1 area where cultural roots have bred specific attributes into them.

When you mention black people...WHO are you referring to exactly? Are you referring to African Americans, or Africans, perhaps people from Australia maybe...oh wait, are you talking about people from Ghana?

You should be careful how you throw that word around mate.

Mexican...what???? OK...I am raising the IDIOT flag now!!!!:thumbsup:

I have no problems with chatting with any NATIONALITY, I love French women! OK...generally speaking. I just find that French MEN are too arrogant GENERALLY and they rub right against my fiber in such a way as to make me want to smack the crap out of them and say "hey...there is not enough room for your ego son". And I KNOW that myself and MANY other people find this to be true. If you cant equate that simple structure into your fragile sensibilities then go away and drink a few beers and deal with it. Oh wait, perhaps for you, you may wish to drink more than a few.

Certain nationalities exhibit various strains of personality traits more than others. How is that being racist you idiot.

Im trying to not use that word idiot too much, for that I do apologize.



superfrenchie said:


> Replace the word "French" in the paragraphs above by "Black," or "Mexican," or "Israeli," and see if that doesn't sound racist, or if you wouldn't have already been thrown out of this forum!
> 
> Of course you don't, as so superbly demonstrated by your prose above....


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Gosh...how do such lower level riders EVER raise the bar hey...?



superfrenchie said:


> Update to my previous post: the resort actually labels that trail as "expert."
> 
> From their online brochure:
> *Venosc - niveau rouge / expert*​
> ...


----------



## pt3r (Mar 8, 2008)

Is this thread still going? Any novel points of view lately? I'm sorry but the whole discussion confuses me a bit, some believe the riders are dicks others say it is common practice on DH tracks, you can discuss until you all turn blue in the face but it seems to me that nobody is gonna change his/her mind on this video so why continuing this useless debate? A bit of slander on other Nationalities is not going to change anything IMO.


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> Sorry...its not racist.


From your wiki link earlier, here is the UN definition of racism:
_the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, colour, religion, descent, or *national *or ethnic origin_​
And if you were saying that Mexicans are lazy, you would be labeled a racist. Yet Mexicans are not a race either. It's the labeling of an entire people based on empty and vacuous stereotypes that's racist. Besides, races are not a scientific concept. They do not exist genetically (we're all of some sort of mixed descent). The concept of race is a social one.

At any rate, if you prefer bigot instead of racist, I'm ready to concede the point. You were the one that brought it up: _"(Nah, that still sounds racist...sorry!)"_



Sim2u said:


> Expert hey! I guess that means ONLY experts have the right of way and that expers only can ride yes?


You'd have to ask them. I was responding to rojomas who questioned why anybody called the trail an "expert" trail. The resort itself calls it an expert trail. You may or may not agree, but this is what they label it and "experts" are the intended users for that trail. I'm pretty sure that the definition of "expert" would vary from person to person as well.


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

pt3r said:


> some believe the riders are dicks others say it is common practice on DH tracks


I'm saying neither. He might be a dick and and it may or may not be common practice on DH trails. But that particular video was shot by the head of SRAM-Europe (he's the one with the helmet-mounted camera) for promotional purposes for the Ayton-Giant team and the Les 2 Alpes ski/mountain bike high altitude resort. They use the video on their web sites (both Giant and Les 2 Alpes) to promote that particular trail, which they created and are maintaining (at a cost of €100,000 a year, it's on their web site) for the expressed purpose of having "_good_" mountain bikers and "_experts_" going very fast on it!

How that can be viewed as abuse is beyond me.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

if they tried that **** in Alabama they would be liable to get shot at the bottom.


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

My replies in blue.



rutkiller said:


> Aside from the fact that these guys have absolutely no trail manners, this is one of the most insane videos I have ever seen.
> 
> Things to watch for:
> 
> ...


What a great video though. That trail went for miles!


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

ehansen007 said:


> 1. The lack of trail manners. Watch #84 bully his way around several other riders. The french are *******s
> 2. The jump around the 5:20-ish mark. I thought for sure he was going to eat it and crash into the wall. Bummer huh?
> 3. The way #84 "drifts" into the sharp corners. Nice drifting although it's eating up the trails...the French are *******s
> 4. The "gate pass" at the 7:00 mark...complete a-hole move. The French are..well you said what I was thinking here.


Obviously, the freedom fries crowd still hasn't digested Iraq!

It may also be worth pointing out that both riders say "pardon" (sorry) and "merci" (thank you) every time they pass someone and that Elmar Keineke, the guy from SRAM with the camera, is not French.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh come on. They do NOT say pardon and merci after every pass...and when they DID say it, they had already passed. What is that, a post-pardon.

Although it is a DH trail so I would not expect them to bow down and say excuse me...but Elmar was trying to do more the lead rider who almost blew more than a few riders off the trail with rather dodgy passes.

Oh hang on...what is this,


> "Obviously, the freedom fries crowd still hasn't digested Iraq!"


 You seem to prove my point time again...you ARE a funny one!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I think this thread is becoming ludicrous...perhaps the mods need to simply lock this one down.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> I think this thread is becoming ludicrous...perhaps the mods need to simply lock this one down.


"becoming"????

this thread has been ludicrous from the commentary in post one. :thumbsup:



Sim2u said:


> I dont see him skidding all over the show unless its technical and even then its more of a power slide, or slilght brake induced slide for a strategic reason...not because he does not know how to use his body on his bike.


hey sim, not trying to nitpick here but i did notice that the guy in the vid you posted didn't seem to be doing a lot of tight, 180 degree switchbacks. chovet was on a run with a lot of tight turns and switchbacks and the other was on a very flowy trail with few sharp radius or decreasing radius turns. AND most of the turns in your vid were very nicely bermed with few exceptions. the trails are completely dissimilar, so is it really fair to compare the two? outside of chovet on the switchbacks their riding styles actually seem to be quite similar.

also, chovet is a world class downhiller and i didn't see him skidding all over the place because he didn't know how to use his body on his bike. what i did see him doing was "more of a power slide or slight brake induced slide for a strategic reason".

it's not that i don't get what you're trying to say, but it just seems to me that comparison of the two trails isn't applicable. is it?



Sim2u said:


> Gosh...how do such lower level riders EVER raise the bar hey...?


i agree with you totally on this point. once the intermediate trails are mastered how is a rider to better their skills unless they ride the gnar-gnar?

that being said, imho it is simply common sense that newbs shouldn't be on runs that are rated "expert". expert rated trails are not the place for a newb to develop/hone their skills, and newbs who see that type of trail as such are inconsiderate because they jeopardize themselves and others on the trail simply by them being on it.

developing skills are what the easy/intermediate rated trails are for.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

@ superfrenchie...

you starting to feel like this :madman: yet???

:lol:


----------



## NA1NSXR (May 8, 2008)

These guys are *******s.


----------



## mhr (May 5, 2006)

edit: ... post moved


----------



## mhr (May 5, 2006)

Monogod, I agree 100% with your post. Those two videos are so completely different there is absolutely no way they should be compared for any reason.

As a newb myself, I feel it's my responsibility to stay out of the way of more experienced riders. I'm the one with less speed and control over my bike so why bring somebody with more experience down to my level by making them slow down and wait behind me as I zig zag my way up a hill or drudge my way through a rocky section?

There is a reason for progressive trail difficulties. People will know what to expect on the trail and feel less pressured to perform over their heads. By the time a person feels they should move up a level, there shouldn't be that drastic of a difference between them and the riders at that next level. They should already understand how to pay attention and the alerting and passing process and probably have done quite bit of passing themselves. However, there will always be those gung ho beginners with ego's that won't allow them to start at easier levels. So then you have this drastic skill level difference and you get a lot of what was happening in that video with way too slow riders or riders who can't pay attention to anything around them because they haven't developed enough skills for high speed riding.

Clearly there were many riders on this video who shouldn't have been on that trail. Although it doesn't look extreme in the roughness, it's extreme due to high speed and that's even more dangerous if you ask me. I'm not good at aiming my bike yet and I'd be going pretty slow on that trail and without any doubt getting in the way of everybody else trying to use the trail for what it was designed for. I would have a bigger issue had the trail not been designated and marked clearly, but seeing as it was, I have no issues with anything these guys did. Any rider that felt abused by these two should consider it a good schooling in high speed riding and are lucky a smack down didn't occur to school them even further.

Now, on the flipside... if these guys were on a beginners trail doing this... well, they would probably be playing pinball with the other riders and causing all kinds of chaos. I wouldn't be so forgiving if they ran me over knowing full well they were on trails where much slower riders are guaranteed to be.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I like pie.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Crabapples.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*The Return....*

Edit.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, you really do have an obsessive man-crush on him.

Once again, you lose. Just like the past 15 b1tchy posts you've made in this thread.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

rabidweasel999 said:


> Wow, you really do have an obsessive man-crush on him.
> 
> Once again, you lose. Just like the past 15 b1tchy posts you've made in this thread.


"Man-crush?" No, sorry dude. Monogod is the biggest f'ing tool on this website, and I find his bullsh*t posts amusing. His attempt to act important on this website is top-notch. And, he's a friggin Muppet. :thumbsup:


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Listen, I'm not entirely fond of him either, but you've just carried it too far. No one gives a sh*t.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edit.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

rabidweasel999 said:


> Wow, you really do have an obsessive man-crush on him.
> 
> Once again, you lose. Just like the past 15 b1tchy posts you've made in this thread.


Seriously, reading your posts....

Does the old adage: "pot calling the kettle black" Ring any bells?

If you're going to try to trounce someones posts for being *****y I mean at least try to take the proverbial moral high road.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

And stuffed quahogs, I like those too.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow...this thread is still ALIVE...????


Ah...sorry chaps and chapets...no direct comparisons intended actually. More of a general look at skills themselves and not just the skills used on specific and individual trails.

When posting the previous vid I should have stated my intention more. As much as one could draw that conclusion, it generally was not used as a direct comparison between trails and styles used upon individual trails but more of a look at general skills themselves. Whether on the same or a different trail, it is obvious that we should all generally share similar and certain strains of trail skills applicable to a variety of trails themselves.

But debate it as you please.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Sim2u said:


> Wow...this thread is still ALIVE...????
> 
> Ah...sorry chaps and chapets...no direct comparisons intended actually. More of a general look at skills themselves and not just the skills used on specific and individual trails.
> 
> ...


IMHO:

There is no debate. Even on local trails that most would consider "bunny" slopes here I've run across idiots who think they own the trails. We're talking narrow single track with trees all around. I'm sure people in Portugal, Istanbul, Tokyo, etc... have had experiences with people like this. I like to ride fast and hard some days and pin it down trails, while other days I just like to get out and jam with my iPod taking it slow and easy.

But for someone to be so narrow minded as to infer that it's because the people are "french" or because they ride for a specific company is asinine at best. I've gotten into situations in Virginia before where I was riding and some schmuck would blow by me without even a "heads up!!" I'd yell out at them and waddya know, they slam on the breaks and act like "What the hell did you just say to me?!?!?!?!" Might I have said some things that were uncalled for? Probably, but endangering other riders, and hikers is no excuse for arrogance. It's called trail etiquette. The secondary rider in the initial video showed it to some degree, while the lead rider showed none at all (as far as I saw in the video.) On trails like that it's important to be respectful to those around you because there is the chance you could spook someone off the hills edge. Then what? If they get hurt they have every legitimate reason to identify and come at you whether it be personal or legal. Beginner or Pro it doesn't matter. You show some form of common courtesy when riding on the trails irregardless of the people on it with you. We all started out small at some point and some people got faster and "ballsier." Some just stick to what they feel safe with, others don't, and to neglect several classes of riders because you feel you deserve to be "king of the mountain" is not only arrogant but insanely dangerous.

I'm not saying you feel this way Sim2u, I'm just slightly generalizing some of the "I've got a bigger dick" egotism I've seen in this thread. Not only from the ethnocentric people but from the "I deserve to ride how I want" people.

EDIT: Of course when you ride during races it's expected that the trails be clear, but of course you might always end up with the moron or two who have to be in the middle of the trail to get that "picture."


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Mono...bad?

That depends on how you approach that omni-directional view point.

So far I can say that I have met FAR worse on this thread and while some may agree or disagree due themselves either having their arses handed to them by Mono, or perhaps just being guilty thinking that he is a bit too serious about being into his iron intakes; at any rate at least he can afford a modicum of articulation more than some wiki-searcher wana-be-come-lately twat.


----------



## Baz (Jul 29, 2006)

*For what its worth*

As someone who's been watching from outside the cage, I hereby declare my verdict from down under:

- Riding in first video absolutely fine in the context. Respectfully, alot of the posts saying otherwise do have a very precious tone. I can't add to all the repeated arguments that most people don't seem keen to engage with. Always the way on forums...
- Monogod wins the argument. Not pleasant, but rutkiller, sorry mate you should've backed down a long time ago. Prides a killer...
- Monogod wins the pissing contest, in a points decision. 

That is all...


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

cyrix said:


> Seriously, reading your posts....
> 
> Does the old adage: "pot calling the kettle black" Ring any bells?
> 
> If you're going to try to trounce someones posts for being *****y I mean at least try to take the proverbial moral high road.


I suppose you're right.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

cyrix said:


> There is no debate.


certainly seems to be. however the debate seems to be between those who understand what riding on this type of trail entails and those who don't. just because the op would've shat his frillies from being passed like that doesn't make it discourteous, rude, arrogant, or out of place. just means that he probably shouldn't venture onto trails like that.

but really you're absolutely right that there is no debate. noobs and groms shouldn't be on expert rated lift runs. expert rated lift runs are there so people with a very developed skill set can put them to use, not so a grom can learn bike handling and/or trail skills.

there is no debate that noobs on an expert dh run are the biggest compromise of safety on the run, both to themselves and others.



cyrix said:


> Even on local trails that most would consider "bunny" slopes here I've run across idiots who think they own the trails. We're talking narrow single track with trees all around. I'm sure people in Portugal, Istanbul, Tokyo, etc... have had experiences with people like this. I like to ride fast and hard some days and pin it down trails, while other days I just like to get out and jam with my iPod taking it slow and easy.


but we aren't discussing bunny trails, or narrow single track, or trails that are designed to take it slow and easy while jamming to one's ipod. we're talking about a clearly marked expert rated dh trail. and expert level dh riders hauling balls on an expert rated lift run cannot, in any way, be considered rudely riding as if one owned the trail.

there are bunny run and intermediate dh trails for one to hone one's dh skills on. expert rated trails are not the place to develop and hone skills, they are the place you go to put those skills to use. if someone can't handle intermediate trails they really have no place on expert rated runs.

your points, however, are certainly valid on the type of trails that you mentioned. on bunny trails and singletrack xc trails then i would be the first to agree that it is the better rider's responsibility to ride defensively around the groms.



cyrix said:


> Probably, but endangering other riders, and hikers is no excuse for arrogance. It's called trail etiquette.


but proper trail etiquette in this case begins with not being on the run if one's skills aren't up to it. arrogance is a grom that gets on an expert run. arrogance is then expecting the expert riders to coddle them as they turtle and flounder their way down the trail. arrogance is getting their tampon strings all knotted up because a very skilled rider blew their doors off. arrogance is blaming others for their own stupid decision to be on that run in the first place.

this is not a bunny slope. this is not smooth flowy singletrack. this is a clearly marked expert rated dh run. proper trail etiquette also involves not being on a trail one doesn't have the skill to ride.



cyrix said:


> The secondary rider in the initial video showed it to some degree, while the lead rider showed none at all (as far as I saw in the video.)


turn your sound way up and you can hear both of them calling out to people. 



cyrix said:


> On trails like that it's important to be respectful to those around you because there is the chance you could spook someone off the hills edge. Then what? If they get hurt they have every legitimate reason to identify and come at you whether it be personal or legal.


actually no, they don't. riding an expert level lift run is not inherently safe. if someone gets spooked because they are on a trail they have no business being on then they have no one to blame but themselves for being there in the first place. but the last people they can blame are the people who are there using the trail as it is intended. :nono:

what ever happened to personal responsibility? people make dumbass choices and then want to sue someone when their choice results in personal injury/damage. wtf is wrong with our society that we coddle those who make asinine decisions and punish those who are detrimentally affected by the dumbass choices/actions of others? :crazy:

from a legal standpoint if someone who can't ride the trail and has no business being there causes injury then the person that was injured resultant to their decision to be on the trail in the first place is actually the one with a valid claim for reparation.

just cuz one can buy/rent a big travel dh bike doesn't mean they should be on an expert dh run.



cyrix said:


> Beginner or Pro it doesn't matter. You show some form of common courtesy when riding on the trails irregardless of the people on it with you.


actually it does matter. beginners shouldn't be on expert or even intermediate rated runs. if they do venture onto them it is THEY who are endangering people and themselves simply by being on the trail, and it is incumbent upon THEM to yield trail to faster riders.



cyrix said:


> Some just stick to what they feel safe with, others don't


absolutely right. and it's the one's who don't who are the real danger on the expert trails.



cyrix said:


> to neglect several classes of riders because you feel you deserve to be "king of the mountain" is not only arrogant but insanely dangerous.


expert level riders riding fast on an expert rated lift run can hardly be construed as them feeling like they deserve to be "king of the mountain".

in fact, i believe a greater case could be made by saying the noobs who insist that "i can ride where i want regardless of not having the skills to be on the trail" are the one's who think they are "king of the mountain" since they are not even using basic common sense. just because one can buy a lift pass doesn't mean they should be on every single trail they can lift to.



cyrix said:


> I'm just slightly generalizing some of the "I've got a bigger dick" egotism I've seen in this thread. Not only from the ethnocentric people but from the "I deserve to ride how I want" people.


i haven't seen one person in this thread argue that "i deserve to ride how i want" regardless of the trail rating in the total disregard for the safety of those around them.

and it's not "i've got a bigger dick" egotism to say that noobs and groms have no business on that trail. expert rated runs are NOT bunny slopes. there are reasons there are big warnings at the bottom of the lifts up to them. the biggie being so they don't kill themselves and/or others by being on a trail where they don't belong.

none of this is a personal indictment or attack on you, i'm simply responding to your comments.


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that what's mostly missing from this conversation is the context: the video was made for promotional purposes of both the alpine resort and the Giant pro team. 

Having this guy staying stuck behind a slower rider for minutes at a time would not have exactly produced the hit that this video has become (more than 550,000 views on DailyMotion alone)


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

*my own personal e-stalking troll chimes in again...*



BUTTkiller said:


> I find that Monogod has once again decided to post in my thread. Too much damn excitement, I tell you....


calm down, you rabid queen. just because i responded to SOMEONE ELSE by posting on a thread that you happened to start because you soil your lacy panties when you get passed on the trail doesn't mean that i am finally acquiescing to your relentless advances and reciprocating your blatant man-crush on me.

if i've told you once, i've told you a thousand times... *

NO MEANS NO!*



BUTTkiller said:


> Monogod and the Muppet who plays the sax should be compared.
> 
> Monogod


ok, this is where it gets REEEEEEALY creepy.

this dude went to my profile, looked at past pictures i've posted, found one he liked, and then SAVED it to his photobucket account!

but he insists not e-stalking me and doesn't have a man crush on me? uh.... yeah dude. whatever. :skep: i think i need an e-restraining order.

this is the url where the above picture of me on the bike in the town square in fruita is linked from in his post...

https://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee179/Rutkiller/Monogod.jpg

notice that address? it is his photobucket album, and he has a picture of me that he got from my mtbr profile saved with his other personal pictures. is that creepy, or is that creepy??? ugh!

click here: https://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee179/Rutkiller or hit "quote" on that or this post and see for yourself if you have any doubt of the location.

holy crap... this dude is really starting to weird me out and give me the heebie-jeebies. he has

e-stalked me across several threads

repeatedly attempted to engage me and get attention from me

searched my mtbr profile

saved at least one picture of me

equated me posting to a thread he started as me giving him attention

clearly developed an obsession with me that is so obvious and blatant that others on the forum have noted and commented on it

refused to let it go despite a plethora of people telling him he has been completely owned and to just let it die
if that ain't a burning, obsessive man-crush then nothing is.



BUTTkiller said:


> Clearly, you can see that Monogod rips the "gnar gnar," both on a bike, and on a sax.


finally you post something accurate. yes i do, and yes i do.

in fact, had you bothered to actually know what you were talking about instead of talking out of your gaping, flapping cornhole you would know that i do, in fact, rip on the sax. been playing sax (and a couple of other instruments) since a kid and have played the sax (both alto and bari) in a couple of jazz bands, though i have primarily been a drummer since my late teens.

oops, got your as</>s handed to you yet again. :thumbsup:

aw dangit... i shouldn't have said "as</>s" to this guy. no doubt he'll take that as an invitation to kill my rut. :eekster: :nonod:



BUTTkiller said:


> Did you stop breathing yet, "Nancy?"


God still calling you on your phone, queenie? :crazy:


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Muppetgod*

Edit.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

BUTTkiller said:


> Notice how he didn't comment about the Muppet?


um... do you REALLY think you scored points with that one??? 

so in your stalking you found a picture of me with my hat pulled down close to my glasses, and then spent the time to find a picture of a muppet with his hat pulled down close to his glasses and then want to pretend it's some sort of coup de grace? uh... yeah. ok. well... if you say so. :skep:

but truth be told, i would rather be zoot (that muppet's name) than some dude that is obsessed with and therefore stalking another dude all over an interweb forum. besides, i used to watch the muppet show when i was a kid, and zoot was cool.  he was the epitome of the greats amalgamated into one caricature.

so once again, you=fail.



BUTTkiller said:


> Get over yourself dude.


i have a better idea... why don't YOU get over me???

i am NOT the only one that has noticed or commented on your obsessive man-crush on me.

several people have told you to drop it because you keep getting humiliated and having your as</>s handed to you. yet you keep chasing me around the forum, yapping and nipping at my heels like an annoying little terrier. but like a terrier you are persistent, cuz no matter how many times you get your teeth kicked in here you come again yapping and trying to gum my ankle.

in fact, if you weren't so obsessed with me then you wouldn't have sent me a pm asking to be bff. nor would you e-stalk me across multiple threads. nor would you keep trying to engage me despite the fact that you get slammed every single time. nor would we even be having this current interchange.

the evidence is in and it speaks loud and clear.

but bad news, poof... NO MEANS NO! :nonod:



BUTTkiller said:


> I don't have a "man-crush" on you, and in fact, nobody does, which is why you are 40+ y.o. and still single.


oh man... you really burned me. i'm not married. oh my goodness, that's such a low blow. what a burn. you really put it to me on that one. 

nobody does? really? hmmm... you might want to re-think that one. as a stalker you haven't done your research very well because i've posted pics of my biker chick gf on a couple of occasions. once again, you+logic=fail.

fact is that you keep harping on my marital status because you, like most closet queens (like you) do place a huge emphasis on marital status. they feel it defines them as "manly" and "virile"; like nobody knows your "little secret". however, unlike you i don't have any "hidden desires" that i need to camouflage by getting married.

oh, and your "little secret" is out. you've made sure of that here on the forum. :thumbsup:



BUTTkiller said:


> Perhaps if your little-man disease wasn't so profound


uh... i'm 6'3", moran.



BUTTkiller said:


> In the meantime, get on that bike and pedal on down to symphony hall where the rest of the Muppets are waiting for you.


oh man, you got me with another low blow about being a musician. gosh, do you think up these uber-clever cut downs all by your self or do you have a team of writers? no mere mortal could be that witty and clever in and of himself. 

bottom line is you=man-stalker and you=fail.

now please get over me and move along to your next crush. i'm not just being coy or engaging in some sort of clever foreplay, i'm really not interested in you.

*NO MEANS NO!*


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, great band! this thread is full of interesting information!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomeansno

Best CD of the 90s, IMO:


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Muppetgod*

Edit.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Whether or not he's being a douche, you might want to actually listen to what he says.

Come to think of it, maybe your comments on calling you gay would make more sense if it didn't appear you'd been stalking him.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

rabidweasel999 said:


> Whether or not he's being a douche, you might want to actually listen to what he says.
> 
> Come to think of it, maybe your comments on calling you gay would make more sense if it didn't appear you'd been stalking him.


Okay. Thank you for your input. Have a nice day.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn, I need to know where people find all those "this thread is..." pics.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, mountain bikers are @$$holes.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

rabidweasel999 said:


> Damn, I need to know where people find all those "this thread is..." pics.


Google homey. It is literally a wit enhancing tool, one search and you are hilarious.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

BUTTkiller said:


> And you think you scored points by saying I have a "man-crush" on you? You scored points by calling me gay? Wow, dude. A "lifetime of diversified education," and the best you can do is crack gay jokes about a straight man.


lets see... this "straight man" as you call yourself has...


followed me around the forum picking arguments since you got slammed right here in your own thread after starting a personal beef with me

sent me a pm asking to be friends

e-stalked me across several threads

searched my mtbr profile (despite claiming you can't stand me)

searched for and read old posts and threads of mine (despite claiming you can't stand me)

saved at least one picture of me in your personal photobucket album

equated me posting to a thread you started (despite the fact i wasn't even talking to you) as me giving you attention

behaved in such a manner that other mtbr members are starting to comment about the obvious man-crush you have on me.
but you're straight? uh... yeeeeeeah....... right. :skep:

no dude, at first i was just joking around, trading digs, and high-siding. but it's gone far beyond that now and has past the point of "scoring points". it is YOU who are making it clear that you have either a pathological obsession with me or a pathological obsession to garner negative attention from men.

if it were only one or two things you could dismiss it as "stupid gay jokes", but it's not. you have made it sooooooo clear that you are obsessed with me for whatever reason and OTHER PEOPLE are starting to notice it and comment about it.

honestly dude, and i mean this in all seriousness, just what sick twisted need are you getting filled by getting publicly humiliated repeatedly? why the pathological obsession with getting negative attention from another man? daddy didn't love you? closet queen? "special" relationship with an uncle?

seriously, these questions are no longer jabs but are becoming viable questions. several people have told you to let it go because you are getting so totally slammed, but you won't. other people are starting to tell you that it looks like you do, in fact, have a man-crush and you just howl "no i don't" and then act demonstratively otherwise.

actions speak louder than words, holmes; and your actions SCREAM "man-crush". and it is starting to really creep me out and give me the heebie-jeebies.

you claim that i litter the forum yet you will not let this go and insist on crapping in your own thread here not once but twice. in fact, i have traded digs with other people, but not nearly to the extent that you have pushed it. you just won't stfu. you actually follow me around this forum like a little yapping dog trying desperately to keep this pissing match going. i ignored several of your attempts but you just kept on yapping and nipping. and not content to sully your own threads you have now shat all over this forum by following me around trying to instigating arguments and flame wars across several threads in several different forums. wtf is wrong with you?

that's right, not one but TWO of YOUR OWN threads that you shat upon with your personal beef with me cuz i dared to disagree with you at the beginning of this thread. you tell others if they don't like what you say in your posts then they shouldn't respond to them. well, perhaps you should take your own advice where i am concerned. you howl how much you hate me yet you won't leave me alone. that, douchie mcfuktard, is called a man-crush/obsession.

if you don't like what i have to say or how i say it then put me on ignore, but this pathetic need you have to be beaten down repeatedly in public should be embarrassing for you. heck, i'm starting to get embarrassed for you. you don't know when to quit. fun is fun and all, but stfu already... huh?



BUTTkiller said:


> You've been trying to crack these dumb gay jokes post after post after post after post after post.


i'm just commenting on your behavior, not cracking jokes. others are starting to comment on it too. your own actions are making a better case for you to be considered a poof than i could ever do.



BUTTkiller said:


> Oh, and if you're not trying to convince the "interweb" that I'm gay, you're busy calling people "fuktards," but then slamming others who make reference to "retards?"


i'm not convincing he interweb you're gay. you are. i'm just listing the growing number of ways you're letting your "little secret" out.

sure seems to get to you though, cuz you're getting very, very, very defensive about it and going out of your way to crow how "hetero" you are. this obviously strikes a nerve very close to home for you.

and i didn't slam anyone for using the word "retarded". i slammed them for using a picture of an actual person and mocking them. i stated very clearly that i have no problem with people using terms like "retard" or "retarded" but what i had a problem with was posting a picture of a special needs person and then mocking them and mocking their efforts.

if you weren't so busy smearing your dejecta on the walls you might have read where i made that abundantly clear. go back and look for it, it's still there. and very clear. no room for misinterpretation. i can only type the words, i can't make you intelligent enough to understand them.

yet again.... you=fail. at this point it's not a breaking news story though.



BUTTkiller said:


> Nice Christian boy you are. Didn't I see a post on this website from you, where you were offering a public apology because something you had posted may have conflicted with your values or your beliefs, or moreso, with what the Church has taught you?


wow, you really had to dig to find that one, didn't you mr. stalker?

read it again and you will see that i apologized for being mean FOR NO REASON. with you, you have asked for every last drop. even Christ called the scribes "vipers" and described them "of your father, the devil" and an empty tomb full of dry bones. He even picked up a whip and drove people out of the temple by force.

being a Christian doesn't mean you have to let people walk on you or that you can't trade some tongue in cheek barbs. and just who are you to go around here dictating what is good/poor behavior when it was YOU who got the ball rolling in the first place?

and to be fair, before you shat all over this thread to begin with by starting a beef with me i asked you several times to quit. but ya didn't want it to be that way. you had to push it. then when you get backed in the corner you try to play the Christian card.

well you knock me for being a bad Christian all you want, at least i don't go chasing guys around interweb forums trying to get attention from them. hint: YOU DO.

in fact, since you obviously aren't a Christian i would think that you wouldn't want to bring up the fact that i am since you got squarely owned by a Jesus freak.

the irony that you shat all over both of your threads by pursuing a personal beef with me, despite the fact that initially i asked you not to go there, and then want to point and howl "look at the Christian" is not lost on anyone.

bottom line is this... you officially suck at slinging digs. you have been beaten. bested. destroyed. humiliated. it is time to let it go. i applaud you for your tenacity, but even animals (most of them, anyway) knows when to let go and retreat. now is that time for you.



BUTTkiller said:


> Congrats on officially reaching your 3,100th post! F'ing Muppet.


and congrats for wasting the majority of your posts in a pissing match with a guy you're in man-heat for. fuggin' poof.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> Wow, mountain bikers are @$$holes.


self inclusive, of course? 

:lol:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

carbuncle said:


>


oh don't do that... it'll do nothing but encourage him.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*Wow*

Edit.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

BUTTkiller said:


> Look how fired up this clown is getting! You go on these B.S. rants for pages and pages and quite honestly, I think it is hilarious to see how bent out of shape you get because someone is arguing with you on the internet.
> 
> Here's a thought; stop posting in the thread I started. F'ing Muppet.


how pathetic you consider more than two sentences full of one syllable words as pages and pages. but as usual you can't dispute any of it because it is all true.

showing what a man-crush-having tool you are is getting bent out of shape??? hardly! :lol:

here's a thought... move on to a new man-crush.

fuggin' poof.

btw... it's obvious to all you forgot to answer these questions. they were not rhetorical.

just what sick twisted need are you getting filled by getting publicly humiliated repeatedly?

why the pathological obsession with getting negative attention from another man?

how do you reconcile proclaiming you can't stand someone with refusing to leave them alone?

how do you reconcile howling "i'm straight" with incessant displays of man-lust, man-crush, and man-stalking?

do tell. please enlighten us.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edit.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

BUTTkiller said:


> Allow me to enlighten you Muppetgod....since, apparently, you are dying to know.
> 
> 1. I'm not getting any sick twisted need filled, nor do I feel humiliated. I just get a kick out of seeing what an ass-clown you are.
> 
> ...


ah... denial, rationalization, and projection. common coping mechanisms for the mentally imbalanced. let's dissect this and have a closer look, shall we?

1. denying the obvious doesn't make it magically go away. it's not just me that's noticing and commenting on it, you're convincing the entire forum of it. nor does the fact that you're too dense to comprehend the humiliation in any way negate it.

2. let's see, who has followed whom around on the forum trolling for a pissing match? hint: YOU. who won't let it go despite people's comments that you should because you have been totally owned? hint: YOU. yet you claim that you following me across several threads all over the forum yapping and nipping at my heels like an obnoxious dog is because _I'M_ the one seeking attention and you like to see what an ass clown i am? sorry poindexter, no one but you is buying that one. :nonod:

3. if i want to be left alone stop posting in this thread? hmmm.... well i did that after you got your as</>s royally handed to you here the first time. the result? you started following me around the forum trolling for a rematch. i ignored your first few attempts but that didn't stop you. you kept going until you got the attention that your achey-breaky-man-crush-having heart was yearning for. as a result you're getting yet another beat down and now other people are starting to comment about how apparent your man-crush and stalking is.

4. so you want to forgo common decency boundaries of high-siding and get downright mean, viscous, and petty by attacking loved ones? just shows how desperate you are for attention and who the REAL as</>s clown is. not that it's a big surprise, but you truly have no class; and you have just removed all doubt from anyone's mind to the contrary.

you are a moranic, infantile fuktard of the highest caliber. and since you are unable to compete in a battle of wits because you are blatantly unarmed you sink to personally insulting my girlfriend and attempting to disparage her character, integrity, and purity? you sir, are a classless, witless, puerile coward; and i will not sink to your level by personally attacking and/or insulting your wife. besides, you insult her enough by hiding your "little secret" from her and by kissing her with the same mouth you wrap around any richard you can.

shame on you.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Easy to make them really...most people do.

rabidweasel999
Really. Rabid weasel.
Join Date: Oct 2006
Posts: 540



> Damn, I need to know where people find all those "this thread is..." pics.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Rutkiller, really trying not to hate but I barely survived the eighth grade last year and can still see that your Intarweb rants are more hole-ridden than a sponge made of swiss cheese.

Usually in flamewars I don't even get the arguments, but...

C'mon.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

rabidweasel999 said:


> Rutkiller, really trying not to hate but I barely survived the eighth grade last year and can still see that your Intarweb rants are more hole-ridden than a sponge made of swiss cheese.
> 
> Usually in flamewars I don't even get the arguments, but...
> 
> C'mon.


Excellent! Thank you for your input. Have a nice night.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edit.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

BUTTkiller said:


> You're not going to sink to my level, Muppetgod? That's too bad. I really wanted to see if that diversified education could produce anything more than homosexual jokes. But I guess not. You're one-demonsional.


there's no need to sink to your level for a few of reasons.

i have no reason to insult anyone but you. you started a pissing match with me, not someone else.

there's no need to go there, you're such a freak show there's no danger of running out of ammo. plus, the more you say the more ammo you provide.

it's akin to shooting civilians in a war zone. like a coward.

going there is for people who are weak minded, slow witted, and are struggling because they can't come up with anything clever.

"jokes"? um... no. chronicling your actions is called "facts" not "jokes". see the difference?

one dimensional? re-read the thread. you've been ripped apart and humiliated in more ways than baskin robbins has flavors.



BUTTkiller said:


> Fear not, for I will start another thread sometime in the future, and you can once again extend your "intraweb" superstar-ism and be a hero in your own eyes.


well let's see. who started this debacle? you. who followed someone all over the forum trolling for a pissing match? you. who's obsessed with someone and stalks them all over the forum? you. who won't let it go despite being utterly and wholly humiliated and owned? you.

thus, it's beyond safe to say that it won't be me who would resurrect this if you ever started another thread.

"_my own eyes_"? quick review of the thread....

_
[*]"you just got to let it go man, he's tearing you apart in comparison."

[*]"You've completely shat all over your own thread by trying to pursue a personal beef with him. "

[*]"I don't always agree with what Monogod says and I'm not huge on internet arguing but he is definitely winning this one against Rutkiller."

[*]"You've taken this from a debate about trail etiquette to attacking Monogod personally. The biggest problem is, you don't even do that well."

[*]"Rutkiller, Damn you're a masochist, at least get some lube next-time."

[*]"Rutkiller, seriously, lay off. You're not going to win"

[*]"Monogod wins the argument. Not pleasant, but rutkiller, sorry mate you should've backed down a long time ago. Prides a killer..."

[*]"Monogod wins the pissing contest, in a points decision."

[*]"Listen, I'm not entirely fond of him either, but you've just carried it too far. No one gives a sh*t."

[*]"Wow, you really do have an obsessive man-crush on him."

[*]maybe your comments on calling you gay would make more sense if it didn't appear you'd been stalking him.

[*]"Once again, you lose."_


unanimous verdict: YOU=FAIL


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

monogod said:


> "_my own eyes_"? quick review of the thread....
> 
> _
> [*]"you just got to let it go man, he's tearing you apart in comparison."
> ...


Dude, that's seriously harsh. He's trying so hard, why you gotta hate!? This threads done...


----------



## rojomas (Sep 22, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! You guys are still at it? You guys need a F.N. life!!!!! Who F.N. cares??? It's Saturday night and you guys have nothing better to do than to bicker about who's the bigger A-hole? Go out and get yourselves a girl freind, boy freind, farm animal or what ever. just go out and get yourselves layed and stop using this forum as a subsitute for human contact. OH, wait, I'm sorry you guys where flirting. My bad, sorry... Well then, on second thought, GET A ROOM ALREADY!!!! :madman:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yawn...


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

My friends on the no-flame nerd forums are in disbelief at this thread. 

Rutkiller, you stubborn mule, you.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

monogod said:


> there's no need to sink to your level for a few of reasons.
> 
> i have no reason to insult anyone but you. you started a pissing match with me, not someone else.
> 
> ...


It's sad to know that you actually think I feel humiliated. It's a mountain bike website....do you really think I take any of this stuff to heart, to the point where I would feel humiliated? Especially the B.S. you post? Unlike yourself Mr. 3,100+ posts, www.mtbr.com isn't my life.

So, does this mean you are done posting in my thread, Muppet?


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

rojomas said:


> WOW!!!!!! You guys are still at it? You guys need a F.N. life!!!!! Who F.N. cares??? It's Saturday night and you guys have nothing better to do than to bicker about who's the bigger A-hole? Go out and get yourselves a girl freind, boy freind, farm animal or what ever. just go out and get yourselves layed and stop using this forum as a subsitute for human contact. OH, wait, I'm sorry you guys where flirting. My bad, sorry... Well then, on second thought, GET A ROOM ALREADY!!!! :madman:


Posted at 4:19 am? As Muppetgod would say; "pot, meet kettle."

Actually, I didn't have anything better to do. Unfortunately, the forces of nature whipped up this thing called a "storm" yesterday, and between the 50 mph wind and 4 inches of rain we received all day, I chose to stay inside. My wife (something Muppetgod doesn't have) was watching a movie and I was on here heckling Muppetgod during commercial breaks. It was a great evening at home!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

If you enjoy it, then post away...but, you would be a masoquist to strain continuation and you must realized that you are just being played with mate.

Each time he baits you, and you retaliate as if you think its not a position he did not put you in, your level of credibility on a website about the highly complex cannon of MTBikes becomes less and less with each encounter. Which on a public website where not too many people show their real ID's, is not a big deal, but information is VERY easy to get...when you know how to use a computer. 

Many people on here DO know.

On another site, I have seen a group of peeps actually go after some such POS poster who, unlike you of course RutKiller, was a reall arsehole full of expletives. They banged their collective info together and found out MANY things about this chap and posted it ON that public forum for all to see. Being anonomous themselves and leaving no tracks, it was more then embarrassing for the victem, which at this stage he had now become. More of a victem of his own BS spinning really, and most gratifying to watch.

So, the moral of the story is beware of who you may have a beef with online, in that invariably you know nothing of the potential others more insightful than yourself can cause when properly motivated, either out of self interest or some other tweek!?

I have seen it happen and it is NOT pretty...and not to say that I had any part to play in that of course.

So take a slapping and move on...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Spell victem for me...*Vicitim*. Gosh, my speed typing accuracy blows loads...! Or, is that an anagram of TV for small minds...?

You can trace that to "Of Mice and Men" By Steinbeck and then a poem named "To a Mouse"

But its all subjective though...the best laid plans of mice and men. As it is between you chaps on this thread.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

How is this thread still going.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

BUTTkiller said:


> It's sad to know that you actually think I feel humiliated.


oops... how silly of me to think a rabid queen would be ashamed of brazenly flaunting his man-crush by e-stalking another male on the interweb.



BUTTkiller said:


> Actually, I didn't have anything better to do... My wife (something Muppetgod doesn't have) was watching a movie and I was on here heckling Muppetgod during commercial breaks. It was a great evening at home!


translation: "_instead of being in bed with and/or making love to my wife i prefer to stay up at night e-stalking guys on the interweb trying to make a man-love connection_."


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edit.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

BUTTkiller said:


> I think it is Muppetgod who has the "man-crush."Why does he keep posting on my thread?


so by this line of thinking everyone who has posted to "your" thread has a man-crush on you. :crazy:

once again, logic+you=FAIL

but then again, you think "muppet" is a huge insult. one of the biggest shows in the mid/late 70's with hilarious, innovative characters and skits combined with weekly big name guest stars like john cleese, john denver, harry belafonte, gene kelly, raquel welch, roger moore, lynda carter, christopher reeves, paul simon, peter sellers, and even vincent price. even c3po, r2, chewy, and mark hamil hosted the show. and that's just the tip of the iceberg.

a hilarious one was when alice cooper guest starred on the show the whole gang sang "school's out" with him...






but for some reason you think muppet=insult. :skep:

good enough for cleese and cooper, good enough for me. :thumbsup:

yet again, but not to anyone's surprise, logic+you=FAIL BIG TIME.



BUTTkiller said:


> Oh, and don't worry Muppetgod, my wife and I had a 75 minute session last night during a wicked thunderstorm.


cowering for 75 minutes in the corner and crying at the thought of being intimate with a woman counts as a "session"? if you say so...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

ha ha ha ha...lost...for...words...he he he he...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hang on...I really think we should re-name this thread from (oh bugger, what WAS it called again?) Ah..."Insane Video" to____________

Unofficial Contest chaps, what should we now call this thread...?

1) Cheech and Chongs race to the gong?
2) The Donald and Bush minute? (I was going to say 'HOUR' but thought it too long)
3) The Mono-ButtBiller comemoration minute?
4) ButtBillers Mono A Mono requiem...?

Gosh, the list is infinite...


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

*Don't turn your back!*


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Or










Yeah...erm, Im sure I have something better to do...now!?


----------



## S.T.I.N.C. (Aug 1, 2008)

wow, this is interesting stuff.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edit.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

BUTTkiller said:


> No, Muppetgod, I don't think everyone who has posted on "my" thread has a man-crush and/or starves for attention. I just think YOU do.


see what happens when you think and then post? you completely mess everything all up and prove what a moran you are.



BUTTkiller said:


> You've been claiming victory and ownage for days upon days


actually it's going on weeks now, and it's general consensus of the forum...


_
[*]"Rutkiller, Damn you're a masochist, at least get some lube next-time."

[*]"you just got to let it go man, he's tearing you apart in comparison."

[*]"You've completely shat all over your own thread by trying to pursue a personal beef with him. "

[*]"I don't always agree with what Monogod says and I'm not huge on internet arguing but he is definitely winning this one against Rutkiller."

[*]"You've taken this from a debate about trail etiquette to attacking Monogod personally. The biggest problem is, you don't even do that well."

[*]"Rutkiller, seriously, lay off. You're not going to win"

[*]"Monogod wins the argument. Not pleasant, but rutkiller, sorry mate you should've backed down a long time ago. Prides a killer..."

[*]"Listen, I'm not entirely fond of him either, but you've just carried it too far. No one gives a sh*t."

[*]"Wow, you really do have an obsessive man-crush on him."

[*]"maybe your comments on calling you gay would make more sense if it didn't appear you'd been stalking him."

[*]"Rutkiller, you stubborn mule, you."

[*]"you would be a masoquist to strain continuation"

[*]"your level of credibility on a website about the highly complex cannon of MTBikes becomes less and less with each encounter."

[*]"Monogod wins the pissing contest, in a points decision."

[*]"Once again, you lose."

[*]"So take a slapping and move on."_


it's official queenie... you lose. yet you keep coming back for more. why?

the answer is clear to all... "man-crush". sick bastid.



BUTTkiller said:


> yet, you keep coming back here. You've told me that it's over and to move on, yet, I find that you continue to post here. Why?


someone else already told you why but as usual reading-comprehension+you=fail.

have a grown up read this to you and explain the big words...



Sim2u said:


> *Each time he baits you*, and you retaliate *as if you think its not a position he did not put you in*, your level of credibility on a website about the highly complex cannon of MTBikes becomes less and less with each encounter.


you're simply a toy and i'm batting you around for my amusement like a cat does a ball.

the awesome thing is that even though other people see it, and someone tells you, and then i even tell you; you'll be too dumb realize it and your pride will keep you coming back for beat down after beat down. it's pathological for you at this point, and you'll keep coming back until i tire of toying with your mind and pulling your strings.

thus the profound irony of you, who is the puppet on a string, calling me a muppet. :lol:



BUTTkiller said:


> Um, to clear the confusion, I don't think "Muppet" is an insult.


um... yeah. whatever. :skep:

but hey, whatever you say. it's so funny to see you flounder cuz you don't say anything to me that you don't intend as an insult. your "muppetgod" is in retort to me calling you "buttkiller" because you're not clever enough to come up with an original angle. copycat.



BUTTkiller said:


> I wonder how many times I've read "logic+you=FAIL."


most every time you try to use logic you've been unsuccessful. i only point out the really glaring ones.

as soon as you start exhibiting coherent thought/logic-process you'll stop reading that. but i don't think we're in danger of seeing that from you any time soon. :lol:



BUTTkiller said:


> I find it interesting (see; sad) that a 40+ y.o. man has nothing better to do than sit around on watch Muppet clips on YouTube. I guess that's what you do when you're 40+ y.o. and not married.


well, not being married i can spare the time. but even if i was married i thinki could spare the whole 15 seconds it took me to go to youtube and type "alice cooper muppets" to find it and copy the embed code. as i previously mentioned, i watched the show when i was a kid so i was just looking for something i've already seen. was your reading comprehension not that of a pre-schooler you would have already known that though.

however, that 15 seconds is in stark contrast to you who has spent the time to search my profile for pictures (to save to your photobucket account) and to search my old threads and posts. but you don't have a man-crush. riiiiiiiight. 

conversely, you're married and sit around stalking another man on the interweb. that says a lot about you and the quality of your marriage. but it's understandable behavior for a rabid queen with a man-crush who's in a sham marriage to to hide is "preferences".



BUTTkiller said:


> You're starting to creep me out Muppetgod.


can't even come up with anything original.



BUTTkiller said:


> In fact, the more I think about it, you seem to fit the child molester profile perfectly. 40+ y.o. white male. Single. Access to children's media. Narcissistic. Presence in social networking sites. Ick....


i love it when you try to think, because you make it too easy for me. being a certified counselor i have more than a passing knowledge in this area so i will go ahead and demonstrate why i keep typing "logic+you=FAIL".

the only one you got right was white male. most child abusers/molesters/pedophiles are white male. the others you listed are not within the general profile of a child molester, and you pulled them from your well-used arse.

for example, you equate mtbr to a social networking site. it is not. you're too stupid to even realize this, and even for you that's pretty stupid.

youtube is "access to children's media"? BAAAAAAAHAHAHAhahahahaha... what a fuktard. where did you come up with that one?

also, if the abuser is in their 30's or above "single" does not fit the profile either.

so now by your logic...

everyone who posts to your thread has a man-crush on you

single white males around 40 y.o. on mtbr who visit youtube are pedophiles.
what an absolute moranic retart. :lol:

the only tragedy here is that "logic+you=fail" is wholly inadequate to describe the overwhelming and abject fiasco that occurs each and every time you attempt to think.

in fact, if you knew wtf you were talking about you would know that a single 40 y.o. white male better fit within the profile of a serial killer. in which case you might want to watch who you badger. :lol:

as always, you=fail. 



BUTTkiller said:


> Like you say, I can type the words, but I can't make you smart enough to understand them.


you copy me a lot. like they say "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery."

the more you carry this on the more you destroy any doubt one would have about your man-crush and "special preferences".




BUTTkiller said:


> F'ing Muppet.
> 
> 
> BUTTkiller said:
> ...


you say it's not an insult, but you keep repeating it as though it was. i'm sure you can reconcile that blatant contradiction in your head somehow... :crazy:

which begs the question... how's it feel to get repeatedly owned by a muppet? :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edit.


----------



## Baz (Jul 29, 2006)

Still at it, guys?

I just skimmed all of that to see if rutkiller had engaged with the fact that those who've bothered posted to this sad to give thier opinion have come down on the side of monogod.

You can't just ignore that can you? YOU'VE LOST. What do you say to that? I'm confused.

By the way, even if you win, you've already lost by carrying on like a pork chop (as does monogod, but at least he makes sense).

I know neither of you (I'm on other side of world), but rutkiller, GIVE UP.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Baz said:


> Still at it, guys?
> 
> I just skimmed all of that to see if rutkiller had engaged with the fact that those who've bothered posted to this sad to give thier opinion have come down on the side of monogod.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input and advice Baz. Have a nice day!


----------



## Baz (Jul 29, 2006)

It wasn't input and advise, it was a question. How can you ignore all the watchers/voyuers who are adjudicating against you?

You sound like me when I used to fight my big brother. Defeated, voice cracking, sounding desperate and just digging myself deeper and deeper. Like I said, prides a killer.

I wish I could look away, but I strangely find I can't...


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## Baz (Jul 29, 2006)

So monogod expressing his opinion does influence you, change your feelings or make you feel inadequate or supreme? 

Why's he special? 

It's a forum- the whole idea is interaction, otherwise it ceases to function, surely? Why does the fact its a mtb forum make it otherwise? Like alot of people here, I don't get you.

But look, you're frothing, not making heaps of sense, so I'll leave it at that. I don't want to upset you more or add anymore to this thread.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Baz said:


> But look, you're frothing, not making heaps of sense, so I'll leave it at that. I don't want to upset you more or add anymore to this thread.


Okay good. Considering you've been a member here for more than 2 years and have a whopping 20 posts, it doesn't look like you'll be adding much to _any_ thread.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> So let me get this right....you're "batting" me around for your amusement, but then allege that I'm "e-stalking" you.


yes. i am batting you around for my amusement. and it's clear to everyone but you. :thumbsup:

and every time i stop you stalk me until i take you off the shelf and bat you around some more. :lol:

and when other people comment on it, it's not just me alleging it. 



BUTTkiller said:


> By definition alone, I guess I don't understand how www.mtbr.com isn't a social networking website.


that's because you are a brainless idiot devoid of even a modicum of common sense.

"myspace", "facebook", etc. are considered social networking sites within the common usage of the term. if you actually knew wft you were talking about you would understand that there is often times a difference between a "literal" or "legal" definition of something and the common usage meaning of a word.

chances are high that YOU are the only mtbr member that considers this a "social networking website".



BUTTkiller said:


> Here, in part, are the results of a widely published report, which focused on profiling pedophiles.


Sim2u described you wall as a "wiki-searcher wana-be-come-lately twat". only add "google-scholar" as well.

so you found a "widely published report" on the interweb. unfortunately you are too profoundly ignorant to understand what you were reading or to use the data properly.

post the link to the report. it is not a general profiling of pedos, but is clearly a study/report of a small cross-section or specific group of offenders.

how do i know? simple. the first "result" gives it away...



BUTTkiller said:


> Results
> 
> 1) Gender: All offenders were male


WRONG! all pedos are not male. there have been countless female pedos, many in the news lately. hint: think before you post and you won't look like such a vacuous tool. oh wait, you do think before you post. hence the repetitive "you+logic=fail". :thumbsup:

this glaring, heinous, and blatant error completely discredits the rest of the "results" as well as your interpretation of them, thus rendering your whole rant immaterial and irrelevant. pretty much in keeping with everything you post.

furnish the link to the report, moran. let's have a look at it.

just wanted to hit on this one too...


BUTTkiller said:


> 7) Occupation: Most had lower-level unskilled jobs, only 8% had skilled positions.
> (You allege you are in the medical field, but so is the janitor who cleans the hospital bathrooms. Where do you fall?)


no, he's in the custodial field, moran.

once again, thinking+you=FAIL.


BUTTkiller said:


> I saw the picture you posted of her


oh? show us. and post a picture of your wife while you're at it.

every time you bring gf's, mothers, etc. into it all you do is further sully your already despicable character. because you are unable to compete in a battle of wits due to being unarmed you take pot shots at civilians.

ignorant, moranic, fuktaridan, spineless coward.



BUTTkiller said:


> Oh, almost forgot to answer this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then allow me to remind you...


_
[*]"Rutkiller, Damn you're a masochist, at least get some lube next-time."

[*]"you just got to let it go man, he's tearing you apart in comparison."

[*]"You've completely shat all over your own thread by trying to pursue a personal beef with him. "

[*]"I don't always agree with what Monogod says and I'm not huge on internet arguing but he is definitely winning this one against Rutkiller."

[*]"You've taken this from a debate about trail etiquette to attacking Monogod personally. The biggest problem is, you don't even do that well."

[*]"Rutkiller, seriously, lay off. You're not going to win"

[*]"Monogod wins the argument. Not pleasant, but rutkiller, sorry mate you should've backed down a long time ago. Prides a killer..."

[*]"Listen, I'm not entirely fond of him either, but you've just carried it too far. No one gives a sh*t."

[*]"Wow, you really do have an obsessive man-crush on him."

[*]"maybe your comments on calling you gay would make more sense if it didn't appear you'd been stalking him."

[*]"Rutkiller, you stubborn mule, you."

[*]"you would be a masoquist to strain continuation"

[*]"your level of credibility on a website about the highly complex cannon of MTBikes becomes less and less with each encounter."

[*]"Monogod wins the pissing contest, in a points decision."

[*]"Once again, you lose."

[*]"So take a slapping and move on."

[*]"at least he [monogod] makes sense"

[*]"How can you ignore all the watchers/voyuers who are adjudicating against you?"

[*]"You sound like me when I used to fight my big brother. Defeated, voice cracking, sounding desperate and just digging myself deeper and deeper."

[*]"you're frothing, not making heaps of sense, so I'll leave it at that."

[*]"rutkiller, GIVE UP"

[*]"YOU'VE LOST." _


yup.... YOU=FAIL :thumbsup:


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edit.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

You know, not all of your pointless railings have to be answered. Man-crush is tired, let him sleep.

Besides, he'll be fresh for you to b!tch at him tomorrow.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooooooohhh...juicy!!!!

I think its a death match lads...{Cue battle music from Flash Vs Emperor fight sequence}
Link:

Ah it just will not embed.

Oh well you get the pic (no pun intended) Link


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> At least in the past you gave me something worthwhile to respond to.


which you have yet to reciprocate even ONCE. :nono:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> Oh, and by the way....the oh-so-clever quotes you tried to use...yeah, you didn't fully post my response.
> 
> When you asked me;
> _*"which begs the question... how's it feel to get repeatedly owned by a muppet?" *_
> ...


incredible. this response sucked even by your pathetic standard.

and of course, as usual, your focus is on the genitals of a male. ok, we get it. you dig the richard.

rabid queen.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> Okay good. Considering you've been a member here for more than 2 years and have a whopping 20 posts, it doesn't look like you'll be adding much to _any_ thread.


what a vapid ignoramus.

people with a higher post count than him? have no life other than mtbr.

people with a lower post count than him? have nothing to offer the forum.

fatuous cornhole is all over the map with self contradiction.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

c'mon BUTTkiller, answer the man's question...



Baz said:


> It wasn't input and advise, it was a question. How can you ignore all the watchers/voyuers who are adjudicating against you?


and then...

please post the link to your "widely published report".

please link to the picture of my gf you claim to have seen.

please post a picture of yourself and your wife for public scrutiny.
my guess is you won't, because you know damn well what the outcome will be. :thumbsup:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hang on there...Mono, you have to be carefull when using that loaded word "reciprocation" because it can also denote the act of doing or making in return. Case in point here, a kind of relationship between the both of you, which is mutually recprocal while also insinuating that RuttKiller is you 'thread Beyach'.

Is he your thread-Beyach?

Who are the *Yah-sayers* and who are the *Nah-sayers*...?

From the ensuing relinquishment and release of utter emotional and devotional discord, accorded to each others online existancial vilification, I think he is the Kwazats Haderach...erm sorry, wrong movie..."He is your thread Beyach.



monogod said:


> which you have yet to reciprocate even ONCE. :nono:


Great analogy: Link
Ha ha ha ha...go clean yourself up. Funny stuff really! Erm...mmm!?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Fight link


----------



## mhr (May 5, 2006)

Rutkiller.... if I was a mod here, your ass would be banned ASAP!! Accusing somebody of being a child molester is F'ed up and you crossed the line man. How the hell do you go from a friggin youtube video of a downhill run to accusing somebody of being a child molester? COME ON!!! WTF?????

Even a noob like me is on the side of the downhill riders in this video which also means I agree with Monogod. I'll defend everything those two riders did to every rider they passed. As everyone has said.. . you lost this discussion a long time ago and ultimately have lost any further respect you may have had by accusing somebody of being a child molester in a thread about a damn downhill run.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

*Alright, f*ck an aye.*

Monogod, I might hate you, but let me reason with you. You might get someone other than the person you're arguing with to read your treatises on how badly whomever you happen to be arguing with sucks, if you'd shorten them up a bit. No one cares enough about either of you to read pages at a time of it, except the two stoned teenagers presently cheerleading you on. It's the internet. Yes, the same goes for me. It goes for everybody. You guys have long since run out of relevant points to make.

Rutkiller, I can't reason with you, because you're simply flamebaiting, and reason has no part in that. It's working too. Monopod can't help himself but to respond, every... single... f*cking... time. It's exactly like watching two robots stuck in a sad little infinite loop, each convinced they're "winning". No matter how you define "winning", neither of you are.

At this point, there is only one way to win, and it means both of you must win, or both of you will lose. Still, I doubt one of you has the wits to figure it out, and the other the will.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Entertainment is just as pathetically useless in many contexts, as is this thread...but entertainment is in itself really shallow, yet we still watch and read mountains of functionless BS everyday that the masses get mind^swipt by.

Human dynamics are educationaly entertaining. My gosh, if I was still young enough I could go back to Uni with this mess and use it as a case study.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> Monogod, I might hate you


why... because we disagreed about something and you took it personally and went off on some tangent like BUTTkiller?

geez, some people really shouldn't be on the interweb.  :lol:



HotBlack said:


> You might get someone other than the person you're arguing with to read your treatises on how badly whomever you happen to be arguing with sucks, if you'd shorten them up a bit.


good point... perhaps. sometimes i forget that i type extremely fast, so it often takes me less time to type something than it does for most to read it. especially if they are slow readers. writing it amuses me though, and that's the whole point of it when it really comes down to it. that's the whole reason i'm pulling his strings to begin with. my personal amusement. :thumbsup:



HotBlack said:


> No one cares enough about either of you...


YOU care enough. or you wouldn't have written. 



HotBlack said:


> Rutkiller, I can't reason with you, because you're simply flamebaiting... Monogod can't help himself but to respond...


you're certainly welcome to your opinion, but fact of the matter is you've got both points backwards.. 

this guy's buttons are so easy to push and strings so easy to pull it' like he came with instructions! :lol:


----------



## Ilikemud (Aug 23, 2008)

Where's that dead horse picture?


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edit.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edit.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Unexpected turn folks...[says the commentator] rutkiller has allies. Oh...no sorry my mistake, that was to be *singular*..."has an ally" [turns the page and...]

*I think* before anyone starts slandering compost legal BS at each other...take a real hard long look at where *you are*. I think even *the Mo*ds a*r*e m*o*re tha*n* aware *of the this thread*, perhaps continue to let it run its course because just like me, they are curious as to where this is going...(?) ha ha ha. Who knows, we are all adults, right...some of us!?...Yes???? <<<<birds *chirping* in the back ground>>>>


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> This is without a doubt, the smartest post on this thread. Finally, someone who agrees with me.


Fixed it for you. 
Shame it took 315 posts to find one, eh?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

+1
Funniest post on this page...winner:band:



rabidweasel999 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> Shame it took 315 posts to find one, eh?


Oh...now...? NOT now...? Oh..O..erm, yes..nnnnow, yes...bring on the De...no! Ok..erm, oh, here we go yes, bring on the Dead horse pic now!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

*A brief recap, in video form.*

For those who would like to catch up on this thread, here is a nice video summary:






And to this thread, I bid a fond adieu. Rarely do I indulge in such flagrant trolling, but this thread begged for it and has provided much satisfaction and entertainment. Kanpai!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Man o man...talk about an accute show of paranoia.

You know...it would be SO easy to find out if someone claiming to be Mono actually emailed you or you simply fabricated the whole thing...as if anybody cares. But, to make sure you could always just post it up here with the rest of the BS.

Or just simply ask the mods. Better yet, you could just look at the reply address and or name. Even if the person signed their handle as Mono, their return address and name would still be linked.

Not to be offensive of course when I ask this, but are you on any kind of medication at all...?

Dead thread...siyonara.:thumbsup:



rutkiller said:


> Well, it appears someone here is trying to play games with me and/or Muppetgod. Since, at this point, I have yet to determine which a-hole on here wants to play outside the lines, the game will be over. When/if the a-hole is identified, the appropriate action will be taken. :nono:
> 
> Muppetgod; good day, Sir.
> Nice chatting with you.
> ...


----------



## NC Medic (Jun 15, 2008)

Sim2u said:


> Entertainment is just as pathetically useless in many contexts, as is this thread...but entertainment is in itself really shallow, yet we still watch and read mountains of functionless BS everyday that the masses get mind^swipt by.
> 
> Human dynamics are educationaly entertaining. My gosh, if I was still young enough I could go back to Uni with this mess and use it as a case study.


Like a train wreck

ju st caaaaant loook awa yy .

I just had to put my two cents worth in before the thread died.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

*the coupe de grace...*



Sim2u said:


> Man o man...talk about an accute show of paranoia.
> 
> You know...it would be SO easy to find out if someone claiming to be Mono actually emailed you or you simply fabricated the whole thing...as if anybody cares. But, to make sure you could always just post it up here with the rest of the BS.
> 
> ...


it's not paranoia dude, it's a cop-out. a desperate attempt to try to disengage while retaining, in his eyes, a shred of dignity. a reason to quit without "quitting" thus, in his eyes, saving face.

oh, and he is quite clearly not currently taking his meds... :lol:

this is pm he sent me entitled "was this you?"...



> Monogod;
> 
> At 5:20 am this morning, I received a message from someone claiming to be you. Based on the language used in the note and the overall tone, I highly suspect it was NOT you. Nonetheless, he/she used your name and simply signed the note with the letter "S"
> 
> ...


i replied "_let's see it."_, and despite his "_if you'd like, i will forward the message to you_" i received the following response...



> Well, you would obviously know if you wrote me, and since you're not admitting it, but rather, asking to see it, I can only assume that it was not in fact you.
> 
> I will take the appropriate action on my end.


BOM-BOM-BOOOOOOMB.... captain mysterious strikes again! 

but just how the hell am i supposed to "_check security on my end_" without the forwarded message? :skep:

and just exactly what "security" should i be checking? 

and what "appropriate action" is he taking? the alleged message must be profoundly diabolical for him to shift gears instantaneously from nemesis to advocate/protector/defender?

"_he/she used your name but simply signed the note with the letter "s"_"?

and the mysterious public "answer" to try to pique everyone's curiosity as to just what might the question have been? nice touch.

oooh.... the framework for quite the conundrum has been laid! too bad those meddling kids in the mystery machine weren't here, cuz they could unmask the culprit post haste. :lol:

but it doesn't take fred, daphne, velma, shaggy, and scooby to solve this mystery. cuz there isn't one. the answer is clearly...

lamest.

cop-out.

EVER!



Sim2u said:


> Dead thread.


few truer words have ever been spoken.

sayonara indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Rutkiller...you clearly are bit of a problem both to yourself and others!!! *I can't believe that you are actually baiting someone whom you DONT know from the internet and asking him to go to your house for a fight!?*

I mean, that sounds like the actions of a person who is *clearly not all together...sane*.

 -----------------**The Ruttkiller show **-----------------​


> A "cop-out?" No.
> 
> Let's talk about what a f*cking "cop-out" is. How about hacking into my account to retrieve my personal email address and threatening my wife and I by alleging you are going to show up at my front door. That's a f*cking "cop-out."
> 
> ...


------------------------\\**DEAD thread**//-----------------------​:band: :band: :band:


----------



## MEWISEMAGIC (Jan 9, 2008)

rutkiller said:


> A "cop-out?" No.
> 
> Let's talk about what a f*cking "cop-out" is. How about hacking into my account to retrieve my personal email address and threatening my wife and I by alleging you are going to show up at my front door. That's a f*cking "cop-out."
> 
> ...


Can you please let me know when tickets for this event go on sale?


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

+1.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

rutkiller said:


> A "cop-out?" No.
> 
> Let's talk about what a f*cking "cop-out" is! How about contacting me through my personal email address (when it's not made public to anyone on the site) and threatening me by alleging you are going to show up at my front door.
> 
> ...


take your fugging meds, you freak show.

IF you did get such an email, how does this effect "security on my end"? imbecile. at least make up something that is consistent with the other lies you're telling.

yeah, i call total b.s. on the whole thing mr. "king-of-all-interweb-ass-clowns". post the entire email along with the complete header. emails are easy enough to trace, which you should've done before "inviting" me to new york's landfill to "_show [me] a f*cking "cop-out_". which actually sounds like a threat.

fwiw, you would be wise to watch just exactly who you threaten. i don't take flame wars personally, but you really are starting to present yourself as a mentally unstable person. you have publicly and without jest defamed me by accusing me of sending you a threatening email (libel) and responded with a threat of physical violence ("show you a f*cking "cop-out").

be advised that unless you issue an immediate apology and retraction for stating it was me who hacked into your account and sent you a threatening email i will have no compunction for taking the appropriate legal action for libel and for threatening to make it personal via physical violence outside the forum. though i am not an attorney, i minored in law and have plenty of lawyer friends so it doesn't cost me a dime to respond litigiously and with extreme prejudice and malice when necessary. and after we're done with you legally and financially you will have definitely wished you hadn't chosen what was behind door number two. now THAT'S how i get personal. you have been duly warned.

i am also legally and morally required to advise you that i will have no issue with dispatching extreme and if need be excessive force in protecting myself and my family from some mentally unbalanced ass-clown who tries to make good with personal threats. rest assured that because of my background if you were to initiate actual aggression you would come out just as poorly in a physical altercation with me as you have in a verbal one; and perhaps even worse. you have been duly warned.

and a word to the wise... er... that is... a word to the completely fuktardian moranic retart: IF the email is real then someone got your actual email address. and IF they got that as well as your old physical address then they are most likely savvy enough to have already procured your current physical address.

you pissed off a lot of people on mtbr, dic</>kweed. and like Sim2u said, it's best not to do that because you don't know who is on here and who is capable of what. IF that email is legit then it sounds like you just may have pissed in the wrong person's cereal flakes. serves you right, coprolite.

and what's this about getting personal? you mean like calling me a child molester, my mother a prostitute, and my gf a sl</>ut because you got your stupid as</>s utterly, wholly, and irrefutably owned in an interweb flame war and couldn't think up a clever retort??? you mean like that?

i call bovine excrement on your whole "e-mail threat" COP-OUT.

you're a paranoid, brainless, puerile mass of dejecta and it's time for you to take your meds, clean yourself up, and (beyond the apology/retraction) shut the hell up.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay. Thanks, Sim2U.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Now would be the time to respond to him, he seems genuinely mad and not just better than you at arguing.

That post sure scared me.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

monogod said:


> take your fugging meds, you freak show.
> 
> IF you did get such an email, how does this effect "security on my end"? imbecile. at least make up something that is consistent with the other lies you're telling.
> 
> ...


*My apology to Monogod....*

I did in fact receive a threatening email, despite what you want to believe. Within 24 hours of receiving the email, nobody had confessed to sending it. Like I said, nobody on this site has my personal email address, therefore, it was very suspect and the ring of potential senders was small. I have since identified the sender (a friend), and he obviously initiated a joke that went sour.

*So, although I'm not sure I ever directly accused you of sending the email, I'll retract any implied accusation of same and offer my apologies.

Furthermore, I will publically retract and apologize for; 
a) Accusing you (or anyone) of hacking my account.
b) Calling you a child molester.
c) Implying your mother was a prostitute.
d) Calling your girlfriend a "****" or whatever other similar words were used.

Obviously the above statements were made in error, without merit, or in an ill-attempt to have fun in this "pissing match." None of these statements are true, nor should they be construed as factual. 

Additionally, I will offer my public apology for whatever other accusation I made without merit, any name-calling that may have offended you, and whatever other actions I made which you deem inappropriate. *

I interpreted this online battle of wits that was something light-hearted and without meaning. I saw this as an on-going form of entertainment (as you readily admitted) and something that the other members were enjoying. (They may claim not to have enjoyed it, but we've racked up over 13,000 views) You know damn well you enjoyed every minute of publically humiliating me. I, in turn, enjoyed every minute of reading your "digs" and "shots" and trying to think of a worthy response. I did not, for one second, think that you would take this stuff so seriously that you would actually even consider mentioning legal action. Personally, I think that's a bit overboard, even for you, Monogod, but nonetheless, the implied threat of legal action was made, and that's as far as I will go. I guess the fun is over.

I have removed the photos from Photobucket, and I would imagine it is only a matter of time before the photos disappear (dead link) from the posts on mtbr.com. Additionally, I have retracted (deleted) my prior posts on here, or at least those that still had the option to do so.

This thread has taken up a lot of my time as well as a lot of your time. To be honest, I've devoted more time to this thread in the last few weeks than I should have, and I can't continue at this insane rate.

The overwhelming majority of people on here....okay, screw it....*everybody* on here has agreed that you have won the battle of wits. I know you want to hear it....so, I concede. You have won. I tried to go dig-for-dig against you, but I've given up hope at this point. You have to admit, nobody on this site has tried as hard as I have. At least give me that. :thumbsup: Plain and simple; I got pwnd!

To be honest, I have no beef with you. To get back to the original purpose of this thread....I still do think that some of the moves made by the riders in the video were wrong, but I'm not a downhill rider/racer, and according to several people who are, the moves seem at least half-way acceptable. In the event that I ever find myself on a DH course, I can't foresee myself riding like that, but nonetheless, at least I would know what to expect.

Now Monogod, Sir, if you are ready to move on from this nonsense, I am as well.

I hope you have enjoyed this battle of wits, for I have. As I believe I told you in one of my initial P.M.'s to you, your debating/arguing skills are top-notch and probably match that of some of the better attorneys I deal with on a daily basis.

Again, I apologize and hope you accept my regret.

Respectfully,

Rutkiller.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Perhaps you should attach and copy/paste the e-mail up Ruttkiller before you retire...!?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm going to save that apology on my apologies collection. By the way the thread is suppose to be dead.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

brado1 said:


> He's French, What do you expect?
> 
> waiting the ensuing
> 
> ...


And everything came to this...


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

Error.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

*A Sincere Apology To Monogod...*

Mongod;

I did in fact receive a threatening email, despite what you want to believe. Within 24 hours of receiving the email, nobody had confessed to sending it. Like I said, nobody on this site has my personal email address, therefore, it was very suspect and the ring of potential senders was small. I have since identified the sender (a friend), and he obviously initiated a joke that went sour.

*So, although I'm not sure I ever directly accused you of sending the email, I'll retract any implied accusation of same and offer my apologies.* * If in fact I did directly accuse you of sending me a threatening email, I retract that statement and again offer my apologies.*

*Furthermore, I will publically retract and apologize for; 
a) Accusing you (or anyone) of hacking my account.
b) Calling you a child molester.
c) Implying your mother was a prostitute.
d) Calling your girlfriend a "****" or whatever other similar words were used.*

*Obviously the above statements were made in error, without merit, or in an ill-attempt to have fun in this "pissing match." None of these statements are true, nor should they be construed as factual. *

*Additionally, I will offer my public apology for whatever other accusation I made without merit, any name-calling that may have offended you, and whatever other actions I made which you deem inappropriate. *

I interpreted this online battle of wits that was something light-hearted and without meaning. I saw this as an on-going form of entertainment (as you readily admitted) and something that the other members were enjoying. (They may claim not to have enjoyed it, but we've racked up over 13,000 views) You know damn well you enjoyed every minute of publically humiliating me. I, in turn, enjoyed every minute of reading your "digs" and "shots" and trying to think of a worthy response. I did not, for one second, think that you would take this stuff so seriously that you would actually even consider mentioning legal action. Personally, I think that's a bit overboard, even for you, Monogod, but nonetheless, the implied threat of legal action was made, and that's as far as I will go. I guess the fun is over.

I have removed the photos from Photobucket, and I would imagine it is only a matter of time before the photos disappear (dead link) from the posts on mtbr.com. Additionally, I have retracted (deleted) my prior posts on here, or at least those that still had the option to do so.

This thread has taken up a lot of my time as well as a lot of your time. To be honest, I've devoted more time to this thread in the last few weeks than I should have, and I can't continue at this insane rate.

The overwhelming majority of people on here....okay, screw it....*everybody* on here has agreed that you have won the battle of wits. I know you want to hear it....so, I concede. You have won. I tried to go dig-for-dig against you, but I've given up hope at this point. You have to admit, nobody on this site has tried as hard as I have. At least give me that! Plain and simple; I got pwnd.

To be honest, I have no beef with you. To get back to the original purpose of this thread....I still do think that some of the moves made by the riders in the video were wrong, but I'm not a downhill rider/racer, and according to several people who are, the moves seem at least half-way acceptable. In the event that I ever find myself on a DH course, I can't foresee myself riding like that, but nonetheless, at least I would know what to expect.

Now Monogod, Sir, if you are ready to move on from this nonsense, I am as well.

I hope you have enjoyed this battle of wits, for I have. As I believe I told you in one of my initial P.M.'s to you, your debating/arguing skills are top-notch and probably match that of some of the better attorneys I deal with on a daily basis.

*Again, I apologize for my inaccurate statements and hope you accept my regret.*

Respectfully,

Rutkiller.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

high-siding and trading digs is one thing and i take no umbrage with any of that, although i do believe that "shooting civilians" is in poor taste. 

but getting on here and irately accusing me of hacking into your account, sending emails to your private address, and threatening physical violence to you and your wife can hardly be considered light-hearted, without meaning, and a form of entertainment. the same for your threat of physical violence in return. 

fun is fun and i'm all for a good flame war be it as spectator or participant, but i fail to see how accusing someone of hacking into your account and physically threatening you and your wife falls into the category of "fun" or a "flame war". especially when you say it actually happened. hence, my reaction.

i doubt that i am the only one who feels that you have come across as serious for some time now, and that you came across as very serious with your accusations regarding the email and it's contents. that is all that required an apology and retraction, and deleting posts was unnecessary.


----------



## rutkiller (Jul 6, 2006)

monogod said:


> high-siding and trading digs is one thing and i take no umbrage with any of that, although i do believe that "shooting civilians" is in poor taste.
> 
> but getting on here and irately accusing me of hacking into your account, sending emails to your private address, and threatening physical violence to you and your wife can hardly be considered light-hearted, without meaning, and a form of entertainment. the same for your threat of physical violence in return.
> 
> ...


I understand and appreciate your response.

First and foremost, I do agree with you that "shooting civilians" is in poor taste, and I typically avoid that. However, with you, I couldn't come up with a single winning point and I resorted to childish name-calling and the standard "your mother" jokes. Frustration got the best of me. :madman:

You have seen the content of my posts as we traded digs and jabs at each other over the last several weeks. Yes, I made some comments in poor taste, and I have rightfully apologized for them. However, none of my prior posts have included any type of threat of physical violence or anything of the sort. The email I got was distasteful, ignorant, rude, troublesome and quite honestly, a bit scary, that is, until I realized I knew the sender and it was meant to be humorous. I flew off the handle and obviously overreacted, but I do believe most men would stand up for their families when threatened. Reading a letter that said someone was going to show up at xx ___________ Street and watch my wife through the windows obviously bothered me. Again, once I realized my wrongful accusations, I immediately retracted my statement and apologized. Like you, I'm all for trading digs, but I certainly am not all for wrongfully accusing someone of making threats...hence my sincere apology. I too would be p*ssed off if I was wrongfully accused. With all due respect, I am aware of your educational background (at least, what you have told me of it) and I honestly could not believe that someone as educated as yourself would do something that stupid. That is _exactly_ the reason I sent you a P.M. on the morning I received the note.

Perhaps deleting posts was unnecessary, however, as I stated in my P.M., it was never my intention to actually harm feelings and/or cause problems and I felt it was probably the proper thing to do. Again, I thought this whole "pissing match" was all in good humor, but as you stated, "you never know who you're dealing with," and accordingly, I took the posts down.

In my posts, I may have come across as being serious at times, but rest assured, everything was written in humor and with no malice.

One last thing....at least admit to me that I tried harder than anyone else on this site. :thumbsup:

Now get your Muppet ass out of Texas before Ike hits.


----------



## superfrenchie (Oct 3, 2007)

For a thread in which quite a few of the posters were calling the French "rude," that eminently polite conversation was quite the irony!  

And then of course there's rutkiller' surrender at the end...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

*:ciappa: Dead* thread...?:skep:​


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

All I see are a bunch of asses that refuse to yield to faster riders.


----------



## Flappy (Sep 14, 2008)

Funny.
I had seen this exact Vid a year ago by chance. So I began reading and was tracing it over in 'another one of those' way, and it's that same video. Funny.
Skiers attitudes don't compare, bikers are anywhere on the planet at anytime and in any conditions, where skiers need certain conditions.
Lame attitudes & piggish pricks these two are.


----------



## Crash22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Nah its not all bad - yeah some nationalities do have bad habits but you get that kind of sh1t everywhere..Just stand tall, look 'em in the eye & say "non"..


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is a different type of incredible bike clip - it's an absolutely incredible testament to Stan's No Tubes strength as multiple nails are driven through the tread and sidewall of a Stans No Tubes tubeless tire and they immediately reseal.

Amazing Stans No Tubes video


----------

